# ACC Retrofit



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Has anyone tackled an Active Cruise Control Retrofit yet?
I was just checking through parts required & it seems as well as the Radar & the buttons the ICM & DSC control units are different.
Radar sensors are available quite cheap compared to dealer prices but ICM's & DSC would be dificult to find I think!


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

I would be interested in what you found out. I can source parts somewhat cheaply straight from BMW Europe...


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

Plus 2-3 hours calibration at your dealer....


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Parts list looks like:

Switch panel
ACC sensor with bracket
New ICM Module
New DSC unit
Associated Cabling
Calibration with Dealer Tool

New price would be around £6000!!

Part no.s also change before & after 03/12 build dates


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Here are the parts I think are required, Im not sure if levelling sensors are required on all four wheels or whether thats only if you have VDC or adaptive drive.


Hydro Unit 34 51 6 853 406 £1860
ICM Module 34 52 6 850 787 £1060
Switch MFL 61 31 9 229 485 £162
Switch Panel 61 31 9 279 306 £75
ACC Sensor 66 31 6 860 182 £1560
ACC Bracket (M Sport) 66 31 8 047 454 £31
Grille Panel 51 11 7 903 901 £25

These part no.s are for cars after 07/12 (mine is a 11/12 build)


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

itschase (Chase) would be one to reach out to for advise. He is a retrofit genius. He put a HUD in his E60.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the reply bud, I do BMW retrofits in the UK (HUD, Logic 7, Topview camera, active seats etc) however the f10 ACC looks like a very complex retrofit due to introducing collision detection & it being a safety feature i have to be very careful that everything is spot on.
I am attempting this as a bit of a challenge!!!


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Chuck W. said:


> itschase (Chase) would be one to reach out to for advise. He is a retrofit genius. He put a HUD in his E60.


Would you be prepared to share your chassis no. or VO with me so I could check what other options are included on a car with ACC?


----------



## ducisco (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi mcrussell,

Can you share some information on HUD, Logic 7 and active seats retrofit? That's sound great. 
Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Duc


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Sure, what info do you need? I built all the harnesses myself using wds & can help with coding & VO mldification


----------



## ducisco (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi mcrussell,

Can I have the part list for HUD, Logic 7 and Active seats? Sorry for my stupid question but what is wds & can?
Thanks mcrussell a lot, much appriciated.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

HUD:
HUD Unit
Dash
Dash Trim
Light Switch with HUD Button
Harness

Logic 7:
Full Speaker Set
Logic 7 Amp
Harness
Amp Bracket

Active Seat:
M5 Active Seats with seat Modules
Active Seat Buttons
Harnesses

All require coding & VO modification

WDS is BMW Wiring Diagram System


----------



## ducisco (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks mcrussell for your quick response. I'll do some searching now.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

how long did it take to install HUD?


mcrussell said:


> HUD:
> HUD Unit
> Dash
> Dash Trim
> ...


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Did it in around 8 hrs inc coding


----------



## noka (Jan 25, 2003)

mcrussell said:


> HUD:
> HUD Unit
> Dash
> Dash Trim
> ...


You installed HUD? What was the cost compared to the cost of the BMW factory option? Doesn't it also require a special windshield?


----------



## BaranE (Jun 2, 2012)

noka said:


> You installed HUD? What was the cost compared to the cost of the BMW factory option? Doesn't it also require a special windshield?


I also installed it myself. I didn't get the windshield nor the dash. Got the hud unit used. Cut the dash myself. Windshield is not a must. You might see a minor double image (separated by 2mms) but it doesn't disturb or annoy me.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

BaranE said:


> I also installed it myself. I didn't get the windshield nor the dash. Got the hud unit used. Cut the dash myself. Windshield is not a must. You might see a minor double image (separated by 2mms) but it doesn't disturb or annoy me.


All in 8 hours. Very impressive. Yeah, I think you know what you're doing. :thumbup:


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

BaranE said:


> I also installed it myself. I didn't get the windshield nor the dash. Got the hud unit used. Cut the dash myself. Windshield is not a must. You might see a minor double image (separated by 2mms) but it doesn't disturb or annoy me.


I have to change my hud with another one. Do I have to dismantle all the upper das or there is another way to do it?


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm afraid so, only way to get HUD out is by pulling dash back away from windshield


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Did you have to set up the radar with mirrors?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Scan ebay. I spent weeks until landed on the right DSC offer. I drove 4 hours to check it physically. You MUST trust the source and that there was no physical damage ever nor there was any manipulation of swapping ECU/pump etc..the part is critical and it's failure will involve potential complete loss of braking.

A major hint you or anyone else doing this retrofit need, is for the DSC part numbers on the labels/photos which are not the same as the ETK..

There are usually 2 part number on the label stuck to the ECU, and there is also a BMW part number engraved on the pump, as well as Bosch part numbers on both.

Logic I found and worked for me (no guarantees ) was to look for labelled part numbers as follows:

1st number -> ETK -1 (minus 1)
2nd number (labelled with ECU before the numebr) -> ETK + 1 or ETK + 2.

The ACC DSC modules always have ACC written in the name, so don't bother with any which don't have it, and DXC or 4WD written on it means it's only for X-drive models. If you had a "Premium" version before, it should also be the "Premium" ACC version.

Attached you can see my examples:
The original removed, ETK part number 3451 6851375, and the ACC version which is the superseding and interchangeable ETK part number 3451 6852814 to the period matching my car. I could have also installed 3451 6851379 (6851378+6851380/81) without issue but found the newer one so why not..

Also, make sure the S-CAN wires are twisted and well routed.

Let me know if I can help. I want to post a writeup but haven't found time yet..it is a major retrofit which includes more mechanical work than coding..

Re the "mirrors", coding the FRR module will get you mostly there, later versions of the radar get initial values in by coding with very reasonable accuracy. You can book BMW for the fine tuning after all works. Make sure you buy a NEW radar holder to get good initial alignment.



mcrussell said:


> Cool! Just need to find a DSC with ACC now!
> Any pointers where I could find one?


----------



## smercki (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello
time ago I performed the retrofit of the ACC on my previous E61 without problems, the diagnosis meant to replace the pump with the SDC model for ACC but gave no problems, it was possible the coding and set up without any problems, I did calibration personally making me give the mirrors and the laser alignment by my friend of ATD bmw; I've used for several years without problems!
Now I have a F11 05/2013 of the series from fabbricacon kafas2 (sli, abandonment lane, overtaking dangerous) and I am studying to retrofit ACC with Stop-go,
but the diagrams indicate that the sensor FRR is connected with the kafas2 and requires an appropriate code FSC bmw seller does not provide retrofit
Who knows if it will never be an emulator to work around this problem, as already exist for night vision :dunno:

N.B.
looking on facebook I found a user dl Singapore "Alex Best" who performed this retrofit however does not share information about the work .....


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Also i want for retrofit acc in my x4. just check with esys and etk and also need: dsc acc and icm high. 



miotoo said:


> Works on my retrofitted ACC + KAFAS 1


you know refference of connectors of LDW sensors?
thanks


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I did work out regarding the DSC part no.s so have been looking for -1 from the ETK no.
I have also ordered a new bracket, does it attach to the bumper or the front panel?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Attached to solid metal bumper with 3 x 6.4 mm blind rivets.

Need to remove the front bumper panel for access.



mcrussell said:


> Thanks for the info, I did work out regarding the DSC part no.s so have been looking for -1 from the ETK no.
> I have also ordered a new bracket, does it attach to the bumper or the front panel?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Which part number LDW sensor do you mean?



ruben_17non said:


> you know refference of connectors of LDW sensors?
> thanks


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

miotoo said:


> Which part number LDW sensor do you mean?


Just part number of connectors. Sorry i reefer LCW.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

ruben_17non said:


> Just part number of connectors. Sorry i reefer LCW.


If you mean for building the wiring loom that connects to the ACC Sensor/FRR module, then it is:

1 X 61138364624	Universal socket housing uncoded	8 POL.
4 X 61131393704	Jack MQS ELA	0.2-0.5 MM² SN


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

miotoo said:


> If you mean for building the wiring loom that connects to the ACC Sensor/FRR module, then it is:
> 
> 1 X 61138364624	Universal socket housing uncoded	8 POL.
> 4 X 61131393704	Jack MQS ELA	0.2-0.5 MM² SN


Yes these refferences i have also ACC sensor.

but also i want to retrofit lcw (lane change warning) i found rear sensors in ebay. but 12 pin connectors i not found. if anyone know refference. let me know.

i look in your sign you try to retrofit ldw. i bad read LCW. for this i ask to you about refference of this connectors. my fail sorry.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

*Pump & ECu difference*

does anyone know if the DSC pump is the same as non ACC & its just the DSC ECU that is different?

have the chance to buy an ACC DSC ECU but he doesn't have the pump part, I'm told they are the same so I should be able to bolt the new ECU onto the pump & program it but I'm not 100%
ETK only shows the ECU can be bought separately but not the pump if thats the case or not.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

To retrofit ACC is not really easy. I'm in contact with two users and they tried this retrofitting.

New ICM, ACC sensor, new DSC, everything is now built into the car, wired correctly, coded with E-Sys (modified VO with 5DF and so on) but Rheingold still gripe about a sensor problem from the front collision warning.

Both cars are from 2011 with Kafas 1. Normally there should not be a FSC problem. Has anyone an idea to solve the FCW problem?

CU Oliver


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Does it say there is a missing sensor? Does it give an SSP in the test plan? Or is it the calibration procedure with the mirrors that is required?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> To retrofit ACC is not really easy. I'm in contact with two users and they tried this retrofitting.
> 
> ...


What is the exact Rheingold error?

Problems I would seek:
1. A wiring / flaky routing / non-twisted wiring problem too. Need to make sure the ACC is powered by the correct 15N line & no shortcuts.
2. S-CAN wired to KAFAS 1 module though may be irrelevant causing bus interference/noise (see below).
2. Correct Hardware revision for the ensemble of the modules. Are all modules the correct generation for the car/retrofit with the expected HWID?
3. Aligned I-level across.

I have done 5DF & 5AD/8TH gen. 1 in one go. My car is 04/2011.

New ICM
New DSC - both ECU & pump are different then standard & required. The contacts do not match otherwise.
New KAFAS 1 module with camera
New front grill center part
New control panel
New MFL

No FSC in KAFAS 1 required (or even possible..)

VO coding ICM/DSC/FRM/SZL/ACC/CIC/KOMBI will get you going without errors.

Rheingold will not complain/require a mandatory alignment, however you MIGHT have sporadic "sensor dirty" and "distance control disabled" errors if the sensor is not coded with the precise alignment values measured after install on your car.

Though I've retrofitted both ACC & KAFAS 1 in one go, I do no think that the 2011 version of CDW uses image info at all.

5DF - which included CDW as standard (in 2011 at least), did not have a prerequisite of any camera-based option.

I think it's only ACC radar based, and only KAFAS 2 introduced CDW working ACC+Camera together, at the same time with NPI.

The BMW KAFAS development phases:

Phase 1:
Lane Departure Warning
Phase 2, added:
High Beam Assistance
Speed Limit info
Phase 3, added:
Collision warning
Overtaking ban
Phase 4, added:
Urban traffic accident prevention
Preventive pedestrian protection
Traffic jam assistant

F10 was launched with Phase 2.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Here you can see the differences between the DSC ECU's & the different pumps.

Credits to user Marek550 from the German f10-forum.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Damn! Are these DSC2 as it looks a lot different from the ACC ECU I have ordered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

mcrussell said:


> View attachment 532870
> View attachment 532871
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is also DSC and not DSC2, but the photos part you posted are for build ended 03/11..


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

So my dsc from my 05/11 car will be the same as your pics! That is the DSC premium then?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I thought this DSC was ok up to 03/12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfer_matt (Jan 27, 2016)

@mcrussell

I looked for a ACC-sensor and found more than one part no. for my Oct 2012 F11.
Do you know whether both parts (6854995 or 6860182) would work?

Would appreciate your help.

Thanks Matt


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

surfer_matt said:


> @Berserk99
> 
> As written by mcrussell:
> In case your car has active steering you dont need a new ICM, cause you already have ICM HIGH.
> ...


I calculated using esys last night after adding VO. But... ICM and DSC.. have red sign...
I think .. I have to change ICM and DSC


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

berserk99 said:


> I calculated using esys last night after adding VO. But... ICM and DSC.. have red sign...
> I think .. I have to change ICM and DSC


How to calc? I also want to try.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

berserk99 said:


> I calculated using esys last night after adding VO. But... ICM and DSC.. have red sign...
> I think .. I have to change ICM and DSC


OK, looking at a SVT tree comparison, I can see the same differences, as you get by calculations.

Seems 5AS does not matter, I also still need new DSC and ICM


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

With the correct FA (5AT) if you get HWEL in red you need to change that Ecu.

Any radar after 03/11 will be ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> OK, here how ECU tree looks in ISTA for my car.
> I don't see ICM connected to KAFAS. So this might be a sign that I really need new ICM High


I think you already figured out what you needed, but here is my ISTA+ Control Tree with ACC. Only difference is at ICM in bottom right.


----------



## CARMASTERRACE (Mar 26, 2016)

Is any of this modding possible for the F10 M5?


----------



## CARMASTERRACE (Mar 26, 2016)

I would like to know if it is possible to retrofit the ACC with Stop and GO and LCW to the M5 F10.

I have Driving Assistant so I have KAFAS, collision warning and collision avoidance, besides Night Vision and Lane Deviation Warning. What I don't have is Lane Chang Warning as BMW removed this feature from Brazil Spec.

I want to retrofit just because of some daily trips that I use the car.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

ACC not available on M5 due to DSC & MFL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CARMASTERRACE (Mar 26, 2016)

mcrussell said:


> ACC not available on M5 due to DSC & MFL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no ACC DSC for the M5 right? The problem with the MSL is what? Another thing to retrofit Lane Change Warning, what parts are necessary?


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Correct, ACC uses same buttons as your M1 & M2 buttons, LDW requires KAFAS, steering wheel module & vibration motor, LCW requires sensors behind rear bumper & new mirrors, both need driver assistance buttons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CARMASTERRACE (Mar 26, 2016)

So Lane Change Warning is a pretty simple retrofit as my car already has all the stuff (the Brazilian M5 actually has the sensors just the function is disabled for some mysterious reason and they changed the mirror).

Therefore for the ACC even if I change to a normal F10 Steering wheel with the right buttons, I won't be able to have ACC because the DSC unit is different for the M5 right?


----------



## CARMASTERRACE (Mar 26, 2016)

CARMASTERRACE said:


> So Lane Change Warning is a pretty simple retrofit as my car already has all the stuff (the Brazilian M5 actually has the sensors just the function is disabled for some mysterious reason and they changed the mirror).
> 
> Therefore for the ACC even if I change to a normal F10 Steering wheel with the right buttons, I won't be able to have ACC because the DSC unit is different for the M5 right?


I also heard that there is no ACC because of the DCT gearbox


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Correct, I am surprised BMW install SWW sensors if you don't pick the option


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CARMASTERRACE (Mar 26, 2016)

mcrussell said:


> Correct, I am surprised BMW install SWW sensors if you don't pick the option
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it is because the car is fully specced. I believe they only remove the Lane Change Warning as several companies (including BMW) were sued here when the technology first arrived, and it failed to detect obstacles causing accidents. Audi too removed this feature from their latest car.

Now what I find odd is that there is not even the possibility to retrofit the ACC due to the DSC module. That sucks balls. If I change the DSC to the ACC version there is no way to program the DSC via E-Sys to have the same parameters as that of the DSC for the M5 right?

I like ACC, it is not really necessary to me, but I like projects and this is the only option I lost when upgrading from my previous rides to the M5.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Lol it's bad I know, but I don't think they designed the M5 to hang about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CARMASTERRACE (Mar 26, 2016)

mcrussell said:


> Lol it's bad I know, but I don't think they designed the M5 to hang about
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a bit odd, because both the RS6 and E63 have this feature. The M5 is the better driver's cars but faults like this are odd especially in a car that costs about 170,000 US$ here in Brazil.
By the way what is the difference in hardware between Active Lane Assist and the Lane Deviation Warning?

The DSC ACC for the F10 I was looking at the parameters and there is no way I think to program the same parameters as in the M5 F10 DSC because of the Electric Diff and the Torque Vectoring that they installed in funcion with the brakes.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Lol it's bad I know, but I don't think they designed the M5 to hang about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

LDW reads road markings with KAFAS & vibrates when you deviate, LCW uses radar at the rear from SWW & flashes triangles & vibrates wheel if it senses a car behind when you attempt to pull out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CARMASTERRACE (Mar 26, 2016)

mcrussell said:


> LDW reads road markings with KAFAS & vibrates when you deviate, LCW uses radar at the rear from SWW & flashes triangles & vibrates wheel if it senses a car behind when you attempt to pull out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw some F10's that actually steer themselves into the lane through the TJA. Is it possible to get this to function with the hardware for LDW, LCW, and FCW?


----------



## abhay9 (Apr 5, 2017)

ramez75 said:


> Ok, seems no one is checking this thread but incase someone have a similar car to mine hopefully this information will be helpful.
> 
> So to do the ACC with Stop & Go I will need to replace the Hydro unit DSC and the ICM Control Module. the way I figured it out without disassembling the car. I called the dealership and gave them my VIN and asked need the part number to replace these modules.
> 
> ...


So how did the retrofit go, I am closely watching this thread for help, Thank you for your input as they are from new part list which cleared lot of my doubts.

Regards,
Abhay


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am still shopping for parts, I am trying to find deals for the ICE, DSC and ACC sensor. Once I get them I will figure out the wiring part. Its a slow progress


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

It is! Took me 12 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

mcrussell said:


> It is! Took me 12 months
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you did it, any issues/tips.....how did you do the wiring

Thanks


----------



## abhay9 (Apr 5, 2017)

ramez75 said:


> I am still shopping for parts, I am trying to find deals for the ICE, DSC and ACC sensor. Once I get them I will figure out the wiring part. Its a slow progress


One more thing, check this pdf its for 7 series. but only if we could find some thing like this for our car


----------



## abhay9 (Apr 5, 2017)

mcrussell said:


> It is! Took me 12 months
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is it working, are you Happy with performance of ACC


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes it worked great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

abhay9 said:


> One more thing, check this pdf its for 7 series. but only if we could find some thing like this for our car


Thanks abhay9, if you have any other info please share. So is the attachment you added can be used as a reference. I will dig in ISTA and see what I can find

I think I have listed all the parts that is needed for this retrofit. The only thing is can I buy modules with older date and what is the cut off date and what will I be giving up if I buy an older date.


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

*ICM Part Number*

Ok, so I found this used ICM which has part number 34526879831 which is the one I will need to be able to add S5ATA option. My car is production date July 2014 so it has ICM with part number 34526879830.
I looked at www.realoem.com and it has the below using my VIN number

For vehicles with
Driving Assistant Plus 
S5ATA=Yes 
08 ICM control unit 1 07/2014 03/2015 34526866988 ENDED 
08 ICM control unit 1 07/2014 07/2015 34526866992 ENDED 
08 ICM control unit 1 07/2014 11/2015 34526875999 ENDED 
08 ICM control unit 1 07/2014 02/2016 34526878193 ENDED 
08 ICM control unit 1 07/2014 07/2016 34526879831 ENDED 
08 ICM control unit 1 07/2014 03/2017 34526882965 
08 ICM control unit 1 07/2014 07/2017 34526886191

As you see the new ones are 34526886191and 34526882965. Is it safe to buy this 34526879831 and what's the difference between all these part numbers

Any information is greatly appreciated

Thanks

RB


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello,

I would like to buy F13 2014,which has line departure warning and line assistant and colission assistant



What for is the ICM? Do I need to change the the DSC also? if it has that colision assistant, which will stop if you go up to 60km/h? The car has also active steering so the ICM should be fine. But I am not sure if it has cafas camera, when it does have that high beam assist.

*
2VH	Integral Active Steering	*
223	Dynamic Damper Control
3AG	Backup Camera	
319	Integrated Universal Remote Control	
322	Comfort Access System	
323	Soft Close Automatic System For Doors	
5AC	Autom. High-beam Headlights
5AG	Lane Change Warning	
*5AS	Driving Assistant*
508	Park Distance Control 
552	Adaptive Led Headlight

so theoreticly I will only need the ACC radar and new steering wheel buttons? or also some wire harness?? Is also somehow possible to check which units has the car by VIN?

thank you

//edit:

its also in bmw web. the driving assistant vs PLUS is the same, except the PLUS has ACC radar. so the units should be same.. hopefuly...

http://www.bmw.com/com/en/newvehicl...room/driver_assistance/driving_assistant.html
http://www.bmw.com/com/en/newvehicl...er_assistance/driving_assistant_plus.html#t=s



SergAA said:


> For ACC I'm not sure that different ICM/DSC is needed.
> The easiest way to check it - add ACC (5DF) to FA, and calculate in programming mode in esys, what will be required.
> If HW will be highlighted for ICM or DSC - then yes, replacement is needed. If only software change - you are lucky.
> Then you will need to install radar and wire it properly, then code whole car and change buttons on steering wheel.
> ...


what do you mean by: *calculate in programming mode in esys*, what will be required ?

I can also see that code
5DF	Active Cruise Ctrl+stop&go Funct.

is not used since some year..and replaced by
5AT	Driving Assistant Plus

So if the car is 2014/10 and has 5AS Driving Assistant , I will remove it and use the code 5AT Driving Assistant Plus , since I can see that that F13 LCi 2015/03 has ACC and 5AT code?

I am quite confused. There is no ICM option for Integral Steering and ACC ..so that means if the car has Integral steering, the ICM will be ok also for ACC and other options?
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=LX71-EUR-10-2014-F13-BMW-640d&diagId=34_2043


----------



## jazzmanro (May 10, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am also tackling ACC install on my F10. So it is a high-spec car but can't understand why initial owner didn't fit ACC.

I am first trying to evaluate costs. From what I understood, you usually need another DSC and ICM but it may depend on other options.
How can I precisely determine? I have ENET cable and Esys working.

My car is 9/2010, has KAFAS1 with all camera-based options (SLI, LDW, etc.), max suspension (Adaptive Drive), max steering (Integral Active Steering) among other things that are high-spec. Would I still need DSC, ICM, pump?

Such a pity buyer didn't fit in ACC among 30k options. I can only assume that it was that kind of german guy who wouldn't need it as it is not that useful over 180km/h )


----------



## dlsevero (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi!

I'm also in the middle of something similar. In my case, I'm trying to retrofit 5AR. I have 5DF and 5DP. Already have the cam and KAFAS 2 from an F15 x5. Looking at the diagrams, I don't see any difference from my car.

According to the diagrams, TJA is handled by the ICM connecting KAFAS pin 3 & 4. "for ACC high versions S-CAN Signals". ACC and KAFAS are connected to the same S-CAN (ICM pin 32 & 33) and that should be enough from what I understood. On the other hand, my car supposedly connect KAFAS to the FEM (pin 48 & 47).

I know there are some models that KAFAS uses both data bus connections. I read somewhere that ICM handles KAFAS over FEM or BDE.
Should I connect both or just the "high versions S-CAN signals" to the ICM?

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## nigelk (Jun 28, 2016)

*DSC Failure*

Hi,

Sorry to hijack this post but I have a problem with my DSC unit (Car is and F01 and has ACC as standard).

A few months back I went to start the car, and the dashboard lit up with numerous faults. Dealership indicated that the DSC unit had failed and wanted a handy £2800 to replace it including fitting, with me paying up front for the DSC unit as it was special order. I decided to investigate myself, and using Rheingold, I can see that the issue reported is that the DSC ECU is seen as not responding. Shown with a red box on the tree, and when you hover on the icon it doesn't provide any information.

I tried a secondhand unit from ebay, but after fitting and clearing all the faults, the car reported the same issue. Dealership tried unsuccessfully to code this unit and failed, again saying it needs a new unit.

This just doesn't seem right to me particularly after reading this thread where you have installed an ACC DSC unit in a non ACC car, and still managed to code it. For me it looks like there is some other issue which is causing this problem.

I have additionally found that in Rheingold when i click on the ICM unit in the ecu tree, which initially shows as available with faults, it goes red and not available.

I've tried replacing the ICM and again no difference in the faults reported on the car.

I've used E-SYS to try and code the replacement unit, but when I try and read the CAFD coding data on the DSC, it fails with an error indicating it could not connect to it.

I'm suspecting something code be wrong with the ZGW where the Flexray communication loops through between the DSC & ICM, or in the wiring itself.

Does anyone have any ideas ?

When putting a replacement unit in, I would expect to be able to read the coding data from cafd, and perhaps see the different HWEL info shown in some of the historical posts.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## jazzmanro (May 10, 2017)

nigelk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to hijack this post but I have a problem with my DSC unit (Car is and F01 and has ACC as standard).
> 
> ...


Check your fuses and your wiring first. Sometimes the most basic things are at fault, don't rush to throw $$ away fast.
I recently had a similar issue although don't know what ISTA said because my mechanic dealt with it, but the idea was that DSC had communication issues and most of the car was running in fail-safe mode.
It turned out to be the driver's comfort access handle. Although the comfort access sensors were not working for a while already, it would seem that (probably after a heavy rain) it short-circuited somehow and raised issue in DSC. As soon as you would disconnect the comfort access connector from the handle, the car would work perfectly.
Stupid electronics, really bad design.


----------



## nigelk (Jun 28, 2016)

jazzmanro said:


> Check your fuses and your wiring first. Sometimes the most basic things are at fault, don't rush to throw $$ away fast.
> I recently had a similar issue although don't know what ISTA said because my mechanic dealt with it, but the idea was that DSC had communication issues and most of the car was running in fail-safe mode.
> It turned out to be the driver's comfort access handle. Although the comfort access sensors were not working for a while already, it would seem that (probably after a heavy rain) it short-circuited somehow and raised issue in DSC. As soon as you would disconnect the comfort access connector from the handle, the car would work perfectly.
> Stupid electronics, really bad design.


Hi,

Thanks, it appears the issue was the fuse. Seems weird that it's been in the dealership 3 times, and they hadn't identified this. They are now claiming that the fuse was fine every time it went in to them, and must have only just gone. They also suggested that the CAS can cause the fuse to blow.

I can now sell all the parts I bought when trying to fix the problem.

Nigel


----------



## karmachoi (Sep 6, 2014)

*Hello*



Stivi83 said:


> I've retrofitted the ACC in a F11 530xd yet.
> 
> The followig partnumbers have I used....
> 
> ...


Hello,

Is the F01 DSC compatible with pre-LCI F10?

Thanks


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi
I just retrofit ICM DSC and FRR 
But I can't get it to work I only get error from DSC in kombi 
Is there any body that can help with coding?


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

Raymnd said:


> Hi
> I just retrofit ICM DSC and FRR
> But I can't get it to work I only get error from DSC in kombi
> Is there any body that can help with coding?
> ...


Hi,
If I for now change ONLY the ICM on my F06 do I need to recode or do anything or is it just a hardware swap and all is done.

I am trying to change my ICM to a one that will allow me to do the ACC retrofit


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

*F07 & ACC - ICM Coding Challenge - Stuck...*

Hey folks, all these posts on the ACC subject inspired me to upgrade my existing GT instead of losing money by trading for another vehicle. It's been a helluva project, but right now, all the hardware is in the vehicle, and assuming I've got the correct parts, and they are functioning normally (all used parts) it's coding/programming/troubleshooting time!

My biggest challenge right now is that I do not seem to be able to VO code the ICM, and without the ICM functioning, a LOT of things don't function, so I assume I'm missing some basic things. I believe the ICM is "alive" since I can see it on the ISTA+ D tree, and the diagnostics say it's OK, but not sure how to move forward. The tools I have are e-sys, 3.28, but not yet equipped with the full programming data, and a Rheingold ISTA+ D.

If the ICM was already functioning in the donor vehicle, would it need anything more than the VO coding? I've updated the FA successfully with the code for ACC. Some wisdom from the more experienced members here would be very welcome now.


----------



## dlsevero (Jun 6, 2017)

skelly14 said:


> Hey folks, all these posts on the ACC subject inspired me to upgrade my existing GT instead of losing money by trading for another vehicle. It's been a helluva project, but right now, all the hardware is in the vehicle, and assuming I've got the correct parts, and they are functioning normally (all used parts) it's coding/programming/troubleshooting time!
> 
> My biggest challenge right now is that I do not seem to be able to VO code the ICM, and without the ICM functioning, a LOT of things don't function, so I assume I'm missing some basic things. I believe the ICM is "alive" since I can see it on the ISTA+ D tree, and the diagnostics say it's OK, but not sure how to move forward. The tools I have are e-sys, 3.28, but not yet equipped with the full programming data, and a Rheingold ISTA+ D.
> 
> If the ICM was already functioning in the donor vehicle, would it need anything more than the VO coding? I've updated the FA successfully with the code for ACC. Some wisdom from the more experienced members here would be very welcome now.


So, did you code the ICM (or the entire car) after updating the FA?
What error are you getting?
Do you see the ICM on e-sys?
What you mean by "not yet equipped with the full programming data".


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Unable to CODE ICM - Primary Issue*

Thanks for trying to lend a hand.
My responses to your questions are as follows:

So, did you code the ICM (or the entire car) after updating the FA?
A: NO. The ICM is the only module in the list of affected modules that are part of this upgrade that cannot be coded. The option to read the code, or edit the FDL are all unavailable to me. Grayed out

What error are you getting?
A: No error, just the inability to choose the actions I want.

Do you see the ICM on e-sys?
A: Yes, see it just fine.

What you mean by "not yet equipped with the full programming data". 
A: My e-sys was only set up for some simple bit flipping coding, so it doesn't have the full PSZDATA files. I'm working on acquiring those, but the downloads take some time.

In summary, within the Coding panel, when I right click on ICM_QL, the Edit FDL, Code, and Read Coding Data options are all grayed out. And no green dot. Similarly, for all modules, my "Detect CAF for SWE" button is also grayed out. I have the CAFD from the original ICM module, and my e-sys has a huge list of others, but it seems that I'm unable to "INJECT" any of those.
VO coding of other modules has been both possible, and successful. I do have another ICM available to me, but installation is a major pain, and it seems that I should be able to work through this one. The part number is from same manufacturing period as the vehicle.


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Further Thoughts on Coding Challenge*

While I do not know the full history of the particular ICM that I have, it just seems odd that it would need anything extensive, for programming, but it IS a very sophisticated module, with a lot of control functions built into it, and the BMW documentation for ICM replacement has a number of steps for startup, and calibration, so maybe this is a "special case?"


----------



## dlsevero (Jun 6, 2017)

skelly14 said:


> While I do not know the full history of the particular ICM that I have, it just seems odd that it would need anything extensive, for programming, but it IS a very sophisticated module, with a lot of control functions built into it, and the BMW documentation for ICM replacement has a number of steps for startup, and calibration, so maybe this is a "special case?"


I'm on a very similar project with my car. I want to replace my ICM with the premium version. Maybe you can PM me and we can coordinate some time to go over it and exchange some intel.
Did you tried "replacing the unit" via ISTA?
Are you able to flash the ECU on E-sys?


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

*ICM Coding Issues*

I will PM you after I finish this response. Happy to share what I know.
For the ICM upgrade, let's compare part numbers too, since I happen to have two used ones right now, just in case I screw something up, or find out one of them is bad.

The BMW instructions for removal and replacement were not entirely accurate in my case, and the center console required much more disassembly than they outline, so maybe I can at least spare you that.

I haven't tried the "replace unit" path. I fiddled with that a bit, but couldn't seem to figure out how to properly select the ICM, so probably worth another shot.

My current e-sys doesn't have all the data to flash, so no, I haven't completed that, but I'm in the process of downloading and transferring the necessary data files. I have also ordered the programming version of ISTA from Rheingold, just in case I need that, too.

I look forward to swapping info, and will continue to update this thread. I believe "patience" will be my greatest ally right now


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

*ICM Errors Gone*

Was able to VO code the ICM, and remove the errors.
Now it's time to troubleshoot the ACC power and CAN connections.
The ICM can't talk to the ACC, for whatever reason, but at least I'm familiar with what connections and fuses need to be checked. Just hoping the radar unit is healthy.


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ended up VO coding all modules, but still getting error about communicating to ACC. Wire connections seem to be fine, and radar has power.
My only thought is whether my use of twisted pair wires that are slightly higher gauge than stock would cause an issue?


----------



## dlsevero (Jun 6, 2017)

skelly14 said:


> Ended up VO coding all modules, but still getting error about communicating to ACC. Wire connections seem to be fine, and radar has power.
> My only thought is whether my use of twisted pair wires that are slightly higher gauge than stock would cause an issue?


As long as the pair is twisted, that shouldn't be the cause of the issue.
I think the problem is enabling the acc on ista.


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

I checked what wire I used, and it was 20 gauge, but I think I should have gone with 18, as the wire plus insulation was a tight fit in one of the connectors. It's around 15 feet of wire, and I used an electric drill to twist it. ISTA D had a test for measuring resistance at the ICM, but I didn't quite understand it. 

I'd like to have a sure-fire test to confirm that there are signals on those twisted pair wires, and that those signals are reaching the radar
I double checked the wiring diagram, and now I don't think I have it wired correctly, due to the age of the vehicle. It looks like for mine, bringing the S-CAN wires to the KAFAS connection is NOT sufficient to bringing those signals to the ICM. After all, I don't have an original harness, so I think I may have to pull up the center console again and probably re-run the wires to the ICM from the S-CAN wires I've already run.


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Suspicion Grows*

I'm now quite suspicious of whether I have the correct pins for the connection to the ICM. See attached screenshot. The pinouts changed around 2012 in the connector that is in the front, that I do NOT have, of course. I have a 2011 vehicle that was manufactured in 2010, so now the complication may be which PINS to utilize in the ICM itself, as that changed sometime in 2012. Argh.


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Confidence Grows*

I pulled apart the console to examine the ICM more closely. There are NO wires connecting pins 15,16, or 32,33 which suggests the ICM has no way of talking to the radar presently. Of course, I didn't have enough pins on hand to connect to the ICM and test it, so it's off to the dealer parts department.


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Finally - some progress*

I now have the ACC/FRR wires connected directly to the ICM, using pins 15 and 16.
Cleared codes, and now the module is showing up correctly, with no errors thrown.
Now, do I need to do the elaborate "start up" procedure that the BMW manual and ISTA suggest, or should I give it a try and see what happens? The ACC was able to hold the car at a standstill, while in drive, in the garage, so I'm encouraged that it has some functionality. The radar came from an existing vehicle, btw.


----------



## dlsevero (Jun 6, 2017)

skelly14 said:


> I now have the ACC/FRR wires connected directly to the ICM, using pins 15 and 16.
> Cleared codes, and now the module is showing up correctly, with no errors thrown.
> Now, do I need to do the elaborate "start up" procedure that the BMW manual and ISTA suggest, or should I give it a try and see what happens? The ACC was able to hold the car at a standstill, while in drive, in the garage, so I'm encouraged that it has some functionality. The radar came from an existing vehicle, btw.


I would probably give it a try before making any changes on ISTA. It might want to align the radar/sensor and from what I know, you need a big mirror in front of he radar. I read somewhere that this can be completed without taking the car to the dealer but doesn't sound like an easy procedure.


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

Drove to work and used the ACC in the stop and go traffic with success! Haven't been on the highway yet.
Really not eager to launch into a startup process if it's not necessary. Night vision is now the next project...


----------



## dlsevero (Jun 6, 2017)

skelly14 said:


> Drove to work and used the ACC in the stop and go traffic with success! Haven't been on the highway yet.
> Really not eager to launch into a startup process if it's not necessary. Night vision is now the next project...


Nice! I'm glad it's working. ACC it's one of the biggest/best improvements by the car industry in the last 2 or 3 decades. (in my opinion)


----------



## atsapS (Jun 18, 2015)

skelly14 said:


> Drove to work and used the ACC in the stop and go traffic with success! Haven't been on the highway yet.
> Really not eager to launch into a startup process if it's not necessary. Night vision is now the next project...


Very nice that the acc is working so far.
I personally would do the calibration just to make sure everything is working perfectly.
It's not just a small carbon spoiler that you've installed. If the system is failing because of a bad/no calibration the results can be extremely bad.

Can you give us a small write up from the total costs for this project?
Just to have an indication


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi guys... quick question.. friend of mine.. put car to BMW dealer for update SW car to latest i-step level... 


and when i check the car... first there was error on ACC:

ACC sensor blindness

then i saw that there is no real connection anymore between ICM an ACC :dunno: wtf ??


//edit: i have tried to get the diag tree with my older Rheingold version, and the ACC is connected with ICM...so obivously , its only missing here. ..


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

To respond to the question on the cost, the parts and labor costs were less than expected, thanks to primarily salvage/recycled parts. $2,622 . The unexpected, higher-than-anticipated costs were for the parts and software, as I ended up buying a small laptop just for diagnostics and coding. If I subtract the cost of the laptop, software and tools were still close to $800, as I had to buy a high power battery charger, some torx set, crimp tools, etc. Here is a quick breakdown of parts and labor. I'm hoping to recover some of my costs by selling the parts I extracted from the vehicle on ebay, but so far, no luck. BTW, the ACC continues to work fine, even in 14 degrees fahrenheit.

$91 Switch for enabling auto-stop
$214 Steering Wheel Switch
$560 Radar
$236 Hydro ABS Unit
$387 ICM Computer
$180 ICM Computer
$85 Kamera Connector Wire
$56 Front Bumper Grill
$50 Radar Bracket (ECS)
$50 Radar Connector
$80 Wire (4 colors)
$30 Fusebox
$26 pins for fusebox
$20 More tiny pins***8230;
$25 Little plastic flipper box***8230;
$9 PosiLocks
$9 Plastic Pins
$514 Labor for Hydro Install

$2,622 Parts & Labor Sub-Total


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

To respond to the question on the cost, the parts and labor costs were less than expected, thanks to primarily salvage/recycled parts. $2,622 . The unexpected, higher-than-anticipated costs were for the parts and software, as I ended up buying a small laptop just for diagnostics and coding. If I subtract the cost of the laptop, software and tools were still close to $800, as I had to buy a high power battery charger, some torx set, crimp tools, etc. Here is a quick breakdown of parts and labor. I'm hoping to recover some of my costs by selling the parts I extracted from the vehicle on ebay, but so far, no luck. BTW, the ACC continues to work fine, even in 14 degrees fahrenheit.

$91 Switch for enabling auto-stop
$214 Steering Wheel Switch
$560 Radar
$236 Hydro ABS Unit
$387 ICM Computer
$180 ICM Computer
$85 Kamera Connector Wire
$56 Front Bumper Grill
$50 Radar Bracket (ECS)
$50 Radar Connector
$80 Wire (4 colors)
$30 Fusebox
$26 pins for fusebox
$20 More tiny pins…
$25 Little plastic flipper box…
$9 PosiLocks
$9 Plastic Pins
$514 Labor for Hydro Install

$2,622 Parts & Labor Sub-Total


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

skelly14 said:


> Drove to work and used the ACC in the stop and go traffic with success! Haven't been on the highway yet.
> Really not eager to launch into a startup process if it's not necessary. Night vision is now the next project...


BTW, the night vision project is more of a challenge than I expected, but again, I'm not an experienced european auto technician.


----------



## michaelpalmer7 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi,

I'm trying to work out whether I need a new DSC for this.

My 2014 F31 has Lane change, Pedestrian Warning, Blind Spot, Park Assist, Adaptive Suspension, HUD etc.

It looks like the DSC (Pump /ECU) has a part no. 6868538 but can't find that part in Real OEM.

Can anyone help as if I just need switches, Radar sensor and coding I'll be tempted to have a go.

Thanks


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

*DSC Part Number - incorrect*

I'm looking at the photo, and I see a part number of:
34 52 6 868 638 - NOT 538.

However, even that I can only find by searching ebay. (I posted photo from listing)
I found this posting, which also has alternative part numbers.

When I search on one of those alternative part numbers, 550, that "repair kit" does NOT show up under the section for vehicles with adaptive cruise.

In addition, looking at the parts catalogs, it seems clear that the DXC is specific to those vehicles with, and without AWD, and with, and without, adaptive cruise. There is no mention of "pedestrian detection" you mentioned -- yet I thought that feature (not night vision) could apply the brakes. I'd be curious to see the option codes/packages listed for your VIN, to better understand how the vehicle is equipped.

I can also tell you that when I was searching for my DSC part number, the number on the pump itself (see photo) did not exactly match realOEM - I had to add a "1" to the number, in order to find it. That system may be different for newer vehicles, as it didn't help me in your case.

If it's of any help, finding the pump from a recycled/scrapped vehicle was fairly painless, and inexpensive - less than $250. The radar was twice that, and again, logic would say that its location below the bumper would make it very likely to be damaged in an accident, whereas the pump is very well protected.

Hope that helps a bit. The labor for this upgrade was rather intense - removing the front bumper and grill, removing the interior console for the ICM, and then replacing the pump. I love it though.


----------



## michaelpalmer7 (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for the advice.

I thought the same as you so wondered if it may be a compatible dsc.

Spec list is below:

L812A National version England / Ireland
P7S2A Luxury Line
S1CAA Selection of COP relevant vehicles
S216A HYDRO STEERING-SERVOTRONIC
S230A Extra package, EU-specific
S249A Multifunction f steering wheel
S255A Sports leather steering wheel
S258A Tire with run-flat functionality
S2H2A BMW LA wheel, Multispoke 416
S2PAA Wheel bolt retainer
S2TBA Sport automatic transmission
S2VBA Tire pressure display
S2VFA Adaptive M suspension
S302A Alarm system
S320A Deleted, model lettering
S3AAA Roof railing black
S3AGA Reversing camera
S3DZA Delete extra external lettering
S423A Floor mats, velours
S428A Warning triangle and first aid kit
S430A Interior/outside mirror with auto dip
S431A Interior mirror with automatic-dip
S465A Through-loading system
S493A Storage compartment package
S4CEA Fine woodgrain vers., Fineline anthrac.
S4DMA Accent strips, pearl-gloss, chrome
S502A Headlight cleaning system
S508A Park Distance Control (PDC)
S520A Fog lights
S521A Rain sensor
S522A Xenon Light
S524A Adaptive Headlights
S534A Automatic air conditioning
S544A Cruise control with brake function
S563A Light package
S575A Supplementary 12V sockets
S5ACA High-beam assistant
S5AGA Lane-change warning
S5ALA Active Protection
S5ASA Driving Assistant
S5DAA Passenger airbag deactivation
S5DCA Rear-seat headrests, folding
S5DLA Surround View
S5DPA Park Assistent
S609A Navigation system Professional
S610A Head-up display
S654A DAB tuner
S688A Harman/Kardon Surround Sound system
S698A Area-Code 2 for DVD
S6ACA Intelligent emergency SOS call
S6AEA Teleservices
S6AKA Connected Drive Services
S6AMA Real-Time Traffic Information
S6ANA Concierge Services
S6APA Remote Services
S6NSA Convenience phone, expanded Smartphone
S6WAA Instrument cluster, expanded equipment
S6WAA Instrument cluster, expanded equipment
S778A Entrance strips "BMW Individual"
S850A Dummy-SALAPA
S853A Language version English
S880A On-board vehicle literature English
S8KAA Dummy-SALAPA
S8S2A Coding alarm signal
S8S3A Automatic locking when driving off
S8SMA Car ident. number visible from outside
S8TGA Thiefproofing device
S9AAA Outer skin protection

Does sound like a pain, I had it on a Mercedes and also loved it so tempted but if it's too expensive and/or painful will likely give it a miss.

Thanks


----------



## lonewolf6 (Oct 21, 2018)

*ABS pump needed?*

Hi all,
I would like to make ACC retrofit and my car F10 (2014) has:
S1CBA	CO2 Package
S230A	Extra Package EUspecific
S255A	Sports Leather Steering Wheel
S258A	Tire With Runflat Functionality
S2TBA	Sport Automatic Transmission
S2VBA	Tire Pressure Display
S2W4A	BMW LA Wheel Multispoke 455
S302A	Alarm System
S320A	Deleted Model Lettering
S423A	Floor Mats Velours
S428A	Warning Triangle And First Aid Kit
S431A	Interior Mirror With Automaticdip
S465A	Throughloading System
S481A	Sports Seat
S488A	Lumbar Support Driver And Passenger
S494A	Seat Heating Driverpassenger
S4CEA	Fine Woodgrain Vers Fineline Anthrac
S4URA	Ambient Interior Lighting
S502A	Headlight Cleaning System
S508A	Park Distance Control PDC
S524A	Adaptive Headlights
S534A	Automatic Air Conditioning
S536A	Auxiliary Heating
S575A	Supplementary 12V Sockets
S5A1A	LED Fog Lights
S5ACA	Highbeam Assistant
*S5ALA	Active Protection
S5ASA	Driving Assistant*
S609A	Navigation System Professional
S610A	Headup Display
S688A	HarmanKardon Surround Sound System
S698A	AreaCode 2 For DVD
S6ACA	Intelligent Emergency SOS Call
S6AEA	Teleservices
S6AKA	Connected Drive Services
S6AMA	RealTime Traffic Information
S6ANA	Concierge Services
S6APA	Remote Services
S6NSA	Convenience Phone Expanded Smartphone
S6WAA	Instrument Cluster Expanded Equipment
S6WAA	Instrument Cluster Expanded Equipment
S704A	M Sports Suspension
S775A	Headlining Anthracite
P7A2A	Innovation Package II
P7S2A	Luxury Line
P7XPA	Navigation Package Connected Drive
L801A	National Version Germany
S879A	Onboard Vehicle Literature German
S8KAA	DummySALAPA
*S8TFA	Active Pedestrian Protection*
S8THA	Road Sign Detection
S8V1A	Label
S9AAA	Outer Skin Protection
P9BDA	Business Package

Will I need new ABS pump? 
Or just ICM, DSC units, radar, cables, wiring, buttons (steering wheel&pannel), coding, mask?
Would appreciate any answer.


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

*ABS Pump? More research*

I looked over your codes, and I would recommend consulting two sources of information, with your VIN, to determine if you have "active braking" as a Google search seemed inconclusive for me.

The online BMW manual, using your VIN, will provide further detail.

And, this parts manual will let you look at how codes and part numbers are related.

You have an advanced camera system, but I'm not clear on whether it can actually activate the brakes when a collision is imminent.


----------



## lonewolf6 (Oct 21, 2018)

*Active breaking*

I do.
Happened to me once on traffic lights I was changing direction towards the pedestrian, who standed there and car started to break with concurrent signal (sound and visual). 
I guess that has to be it, right?


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi,

I tried to retro fit ACC in my F11 2013. I added the FRR module and the DSC and also changed the ICM module. Added the right driver assistance panel and added the MFL keys on my steering wheel. I added only 5DF to the FA and coded all the modules. I only have two errors now:

D01A1A Interface ACC (status, front footwell monitoring, 0x768): Signal invalid
D02C67 DSC interface (status, DSC stabilisation, 47.1.2): Signal invalid

The DSC module does not turn up yellow in the ECU list -> no error, but the ICM module does turn up yellow but with the errors above it should be just fine.

I do not have the KAFAS camera fitted in my car, but I do have the button in the driver assistance for LDW which actually needs the Camera. Does that explain the first error?

And who knows what the second error means? Is this because it misses the KAFAS ECU for Front Collision Warning? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## katu0529 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello.

I have a car of 12/2010.
I'd like to retrofit ACC, but I am looking for DSC.
As shown in the photo, the left is my DSC right now, but the right Premium can be used for ACC? Does it need to be written as ACC instead of Premium?

Many thanks for the help.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

katu0529 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have a car of 12/2010.
> I'd like to retrofit ACC, but I am looking for DSC.
> ...


Hi,

Yes, needs to be written. Also always check the part numbers in bmw etk to make sure time period and options match your car. These are brakes and always play on safe with safety systems.


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

What I know indeed that it needs to say ACC indeed.

Btw, I have one for sale if needed. It's the replacement for yours with ACC. give me PM if you're interested.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## katu0529 (Nov 2, 2017)

phamaker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, needs to be written. Also always check the part numbers in bmw etk to make sure time period and options match your car. These are brakes and always play on safe with safety systems.


Thank you for your prompt reply. I understood that it is useless unless it is written as ACC

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## katu0529 (Nov 2, 2017)

Was this problem solved? I have the same problem. There is no LINE for S-CAN.





Hi guys... quick question.. friend of mine.. put car to BMW dealer for update SW car to latest i-step level... 


and when i check the car... first there was error on ACC:

ACC sensor blindness

then i saw that there is no real connection anymore between ICM an ACC wtf ??


//edit: i have tried to get the diag tree with my older Rheingold version, and the ACC is connected with ICM...so obivously , its only missing here. ..
Attached Thumbnails
Click image for larger version

Name:	snap003.jpg
Views:	159
Size:	106.2 KB
ID:	699929 
Last edited by Curamrda; 11-03-2017 at 04:39 PM.


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

Curamrda said:


> SergAA said:
> 
> 
> > For ACC I'm not sure that different ICM/DSC is needed.
> ...


Hi,

I'm new to this forum and learning a lot from everyone's experience here.

I'm considering retrofitting ACC with Stop&Go on my 2015 F10 (528i) and have the same questions as above.

Was this ever resolved for good? I.e., does one need to replace DSC and ICM to enable ACC even if the car is already specced with Driving Assistance Plus (ZDB) that includes Active Driving Assistance (5AS)? Please see the attached picture for details.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

kamrankazmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and learning a lot from everyone's experience here.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Afraid the answer is yes, you need dsc with acc written on it and icm with version 5,4 written on it. I think if you have park assist after 11-2013 you might be lucky, but have never verified if this is the case. Then you only need to retrofit radar and wiring + coding.


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

phamaker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Afraid the answer is yes, you need dsc with acc written on it and icm with version 5,4 written on it. I think if you have park assist after 11-2013 you might be lucky, but have never verified if this is the case. Then you only need to retrofit radar and wiring + coding.


Hi phamaker,

Thanks for the heads up. Since I haven't pulled the center console etc. apart, I haven't had a chance to look at my ICM physically as of yet, and hence trying to figure this out with least intrusive method. ***x1f642;

While reading this thread, I learned about and tried the E-Sys method. Here's what I did:

- Read the FA from vehicle and saved it.
- Edited the FA to add 5AT option. Saved and calculated FP without errors.
- In VCM tile under Expert Mode, loaded the modified FA file and calculated FP again with no errors.
- In VCM -> Master tab, clicked on "Read SVT" under Target SVT. This populated all entries in red color.
- In VCM -> Master tab, clicked on "Read SVT" under Actual SVT. This converted all entries to black color, except two entries in HU_NBT that are blue. Nothing red under DSC or ICM or any other ECU.

Question 1: Is it the correct process for comparing Hardware capabilities against the desired vehicle options?

Question 2: If the above method is correct, my understanding is that the results that I get suggest that the current ICM/DSC are infact capable of ACC+Stop&Go. Is that what you'd infer from this?

Please see the attached pictures for visuals. I tried adding both 5AT and 5DF options one at a time and got the same results, although in North America it's 5AT that should include ACC+Stop&Go as per my understanding.

Please note that the radar sensor was not connected to the vehicle (it is yet to be ordered) when I performed these tests. Not sure if it would change results of this test in regard to DSC/ICM?

Any thoughts on all this are really appreciated.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

kamrankazmi said:


> Hi phamaker,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Since I haven't pulled the center console etc. apart, I haven't had a chance to look at my ICM physically as of yet, and hence trying to figure this out with least intrusive method. ***x1f642;
> 
> ...


Hey,

The blue entries in NBT are the manual and navigtion databse version, so nothing to take note off. You need to perform a tal calculation. So add 5AT to your FA. Us the SVT ist and then perform a kis/svt target calaculation on the coding tab. Select the istep from the build date of your car and let it run. Would be very surprised if all remains black. Good luck!


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Trust me I did a complete retrofit on my 2013 F11 and you need to change the ICM, Radar and the DSC and perhaps build in the KAFAS camera. only if you have Integral Steering you don't need to change the ICM but you always need to swap the DSC. 



Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

kamrankazmi said:


> Hi phamaker,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Since I haven't pulled the center console etc. apart, I haven't had a chance to look at my ICM physically as of yet, and hence trying to figure this out with least intrusive method. ***x1f642;
> 
> ...


You can do a TAL calculation as I have described here, it will show any HW differences.

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=12967357&postcount=14

You can do the TAL while connected to car, or do it offline if you have the files saved. The most important step is to select the I-Step from factory correct, if not, you can have a result that is not accurate.

/Weebyx


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

phamaker said:


> Hey,
> 
> The blue entries in NBT are the manual and navigtion databse version, so nothing to take note off. You need to perform a tal calculation. So add 5AT to your FA. Us the SVT ist and then perform a kis/svt target calaculation on the coding tab. Select the istep from the build date of your car and let it run. Would be very surprised if all remains black. Good luck!





weebyx said:


> You can do a TAL calculation as I have described here, it will show any HW differences.
> 
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=12967357&postcount=14
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the suggestions. I've been trying to follow the TAL calculation steps as described above, however I can't get past the I-step selection step since it is greyed out and I cannot select any value there. Similarly, the "Calculate" button is also greyed out. Any thoughts? Maybe something's wrong with my setup?

I'm using E-sys 3.28.1 with PSdZData 4.17.20 Full.


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

Searching for this issue further, I found the following thread that discusses exactly the same problem:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1188441#/topics/1188441

It seems that E-sys 3.28.1 is causing the problem and I should be using 3.27.1 instead. ***x1f61e; 
I'd hate to uninstall/reinstall E-sys just to downgrade the version unless that's the only solution.


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

*Need DSC & ICM Upgrades *

Ok, so I did uninstall E-sys 3.28.1 and installed E-sys 3.27.1. With that, I was able to successfully perform TAL calculation -- Thank you everyone for the helpful instructions!

Unfortunately, the result of TAL calculation shows that I do need an upgrade of DSC and ICM  
This means I'll probably put this retrofit on hold, at least until I get more confidence with smaller retrofits (if any). If nothing else, this exercise has been good learning experience for. 

Thanks again everyone, for the guidance!


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

I've finally started to look for parts (ICM, DSC etc.) on ebay for this retrofit and have a question: 
How does it affect me if the ICM module that I get comes from a car that was in a crash and airbags were deployed? Is it still safe to use that module? Also, is there a way to know through software if the module was in a crash?


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

Alright, I've managed to find all three main modules as a set from a 2015 F10:
DSC: 34516858339
ICM: 34526878193
Radar: 66316876327

Next step is to figure out what can be done by myself and what needs help from mechanic etc.

Any pointers on how challenging is to replace the DSC? I've read it involves bleeding the brake system afterwards which I'm concerned about if I try doing it myself. If there's any post/DIY on replacing+coding DSC, I'd really appreciate it (I tried but couldn't find one so far). Also, any estimate on the cost of labor to get it replaced by the mechanic?

Thanks!


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

kamrankazmi said:


> Alright, I've managed to find all three main modules as a set from a 2015 F10:
> DSC: 34516858339
> ICM: 34526878193
> Radar: 66316876327
> ...


This is the security of you...so not something to experiment with. Bleeding can be hard as to really do it correct you need a bleeding system. Your current car is 2015? Then simple transfer (2 hours with bleeding for experienced mechanic) pre 2013 you need to rewire. Takes a lot longer. Placing wiring and radar requires bumper off, putting bracket in place and wires (3 hours) but can be done yourself. The ICM is the easy thing. Coding is also simple if you have left the car standard, it is just VO coding as long as build after 2013. Take care and read up and be certain before you play with safety systems.


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

phamaker said:


> This is the security of you...so not something to experiment with. Bleeding can be hard as to really do it correct you need a bleeding system. Your current car is 2015? Then simple transfer (2 hours with bleeding for experienced mechanic) pre 2013 you need to rewire. Takes a lot longer. Placing wiring and radar requires bumper off, putting bracket in place and wires (3 hours) but can be done yourself. The ICM is the easy thing. Coding is also simple if you have left the car standard, it is just VO coding as long as build after 2013. Take care and read up and be certain before you play with safety systems.


Thanks for your comments! My car has production date of 11/2014, and model year 2015.

Regarding DSC, I agree, I'll check with the mechanic for that. I'll read up further on replacing/installing ICM/radar. A few questions about that:

Considering the three components will be installed one by one and I'll need the vehicle operational in between, is there any order that I should follow in terms of components installation? The order I am thinking is: Get DSC installed (VO coded with no 5DF/5AT) --> Radar --> ICM. Once all hardware is installed, VO code everything with 5DF/5AT. Does that make sense?
 After replacing ICM, it needs ride height adjustment/calibration. Is that something straightforward with ISTA+?

Thanks!


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

Alright, I took off the front bumper to figure out what wiring would be needed for the Radar sensor. And to my disappointment, it seems I'll need to run the S-CAN wires all the way to ICM and KAFAS modules. Please see the attached pictures of the connector X148*1B. I was expecting that this connector will have the S-CAN wires running to ICM/KAFAS, and I'll just need to wire the radar up to X148*1B, but that's not that case. 

Now those of you who've already done this, can someone please give me some pointers about where to route the S-CAN from to get to the ICM and KAFAS? I'm thinking of following the wires going from X148*1B up in the engine compartment, entering the cabin behind the glove box and go from there?


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi, I have made quite a bit of progress on this. Here is what happened:

 I installed the Radar, wired it to ICM and KAFAS, replaced ICM & DSC.

 First followed the VO coding guide up to the step of adding 5AT to the list and "Write FA FP".

 Then followed ECU Flash guide to flash ZGW, FRR, ICM, DSC2, HUD, KOMBI

 Tried VO coding KAFAS but failed with error "SVK-ist does not match expected SGBMIDS for ECU"

 Ended up flashing KAFAS as well  I did check the fscDeploy fscBackup options along with other four options mentioned in the guide when flashing.

 Afterwards, did ICM startup, ride height adjustment etc. in ISTA+

Now, the problems:

 I am having airbag/restraint system warning, even though I deleted fault memory after flashing ICM.

 Frontal Collision warning system cannot be activated. Does it have to do with flashing KAFAS? Did I lose the fsc codes?

 Also, the "cruise control ready" works and displays two lane markings in the instrument cluster but when I try to set it, it does not engage. Again, something to do with frontal collision warning system not working?

Any input is really appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Did you add the two additional wires to the ICM and ACM?

This might fix your restraint problem. 

For the KAFAS please provide the failure codes. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

berndh said:


> Did you add the two additional wires to the ICM and ACM?
> 
> This might fix your restraint problem.


Thanks for the response.

The only wires I added are the two CAN wires that run from Radar sensor to the ICM and KAFAS module.

This is first time I've heard about any other additional wires in this retrofit. Do you mean there need to be extra wires from ICM to ACSM module? Why would those be needed if the system was working fine with older non-high ICM?

Regarding KAFAS fault codes, I think there aren't any fault codes popping up after the initial reset of fault code memory. But I'll double check that and provide the fault code if any.


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes. There need to be 2 more additional wires. In the ACC retrofit these are described. They normally go with 2 pairs twisted. If you dont have ACC then only 1 pair is twisted.

Please read this post in full again and search for these additional wires. 

In addition always VO code the modules (ACM) with your original ZK. 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Ahhh it was described on another forum.

https://www.motor-talk.de/forum/acc-nachruesten-t5426728.html?page=13

Please read this forum in full aswell might be discussed there.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

berndh said:


> Yes. There need to be 2 more additional wires. In the ACC retrofit these are described. They normally go with 2 pairs twisted. If you dont have ACC then only 1 pair is twisted.
> 
> Please read this post in full again and search for these additional wires.
> 
> ...


This will 100% fix the restraint fault warnings. I battled with this for weeks. After running them you must carry out the full ride height and ICM initialisation. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

kamrankazmi said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> The only wires I added are the two CAN wires that run from Radar sensor to the ICM and KAFAS module.
> 
> ...


The additional wires look after extra directional signals that the ICM creates. Yaw/x&y etc. Look at the diagram attached. Look for quadruple drilled wiring.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

dayvg said:


> kamrankazmi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the response.
> ...


Wow, thanks for sharing this new piece of info. Can you please share a link where you found this wiring diagram above? I couldn't find it on newtis.info for my 11/2014 528i.


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

Here is the fault related to ACSM which is indeed about communication (with ICM):
"ACSM4 --- 0x930A67 Central sensor (x-y-direction): Communication fault"

However the details say "communication was possible but partially disrupted". 

Regarding the wiring, I did find the diagram you shared in ISTA+.
But on a bright side, I found this in the pin description for both the new wires in quadruple drilled: "Convertible, or with active steering, or with active cruise control, or S63 engine or USA Airbag sensor". Since my car is USA based, I am hopeful that it already has quadruple drilled connection between ICM and ACSM.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

kamrankazmi said:


> Here is the fault related to ACSM which is indeed about communication (with ICM):
> "ACSM4 --- 0x930A67 Central sensor (x-y-direction): Communication fault"
> 
> However the details say "communication was possible but partially disrupted".
> ...


You're welcome mate, this had me stumped for weeks when I retrofitted my PMA and 5.4v ICM. Here is the newtis link for the ACSM, you can see the connections listed there. Just lift the rear of your centre console and unplug the ICM to check if the wires are there. It's 27&28 you need to check for. Happy to help 

Once you confirm the wires are there, either from factory or run by yourself you must VO code the ICM and ACSM with the extra elements in the FA. Then you need to ensure the full ICM startup is carried out in ISTA+. Then your communication faults/restraint faults should clear.

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...nents-with-a/a11-crash-safety-module/HTN210v9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

dayvg said:


> You're welcome mate, this had me stumped for weeks when I retrofitted my PMA and 5.4v ICM. Here is the newtis link for the ACSM, you can see the connections listed there. Just lift the rear of your centre console and unplug the ICM to check if the wires are there. It's 27&28 you need to check for. Happy to help
> 
> Once you confirm the wires are there, either from factory or run by yourself you must VO code the ICM and ACSM with the extra elements in the FA. Then you need to ensure the full ICM startup is carried out in ISTA+. Then your communication faults/restraint faults should clear.
> 
> ...


Thanks, you were spot-on with this info, I am indeed missing the two wires. :thumbup: 
I checked it in the ACSM connector by simply opening the passenger side footwell panel under glovebox (I found it easier than raising center console) and wires 27,28 are missing. I'll add those and see if the warning goes away after coding/resetting etc.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

kamrankazmi said:


> Thanks, you were spot-on with this info, I am indeed missing the two wires. :thumbup:
> 
> I checked it in the ACSM connector by simply opening the passenger side footwell panel under glovebox (I found it easier than raising center console) and wires 27,28 are missing. I'll add those and see if the warning goes away after coding/resetting etc.


Good work, don't forget to VO code acsm and ICM before clearing ISTA faults then running ICM start up including ride height. Measure from the bottom of wheel rims to the start of the wheel arch. Make sure it's a twisted pair you run, use a drill  Good luck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

kamrankazmi said:


> Now, the problems:
> 
> I am having airbag/restraint system warning, even though I deleted fault memory after flashing ICM.
> 
> ...


On the bright side the ACC with Stop/Go is working!  For ACC Sensor Startup, I used a regular mirror. Radar seems to have been aligned well enough to only detect cars within the same lane directly in front (and not from the adjacent lanes). Tested it under 50mph in Stop n go traffic; need to test on highway at higher speeds.

One thing that I noticed, if I am approaching a red light from a distance where a car is already stopped, my car will detect the car in front from far off but doesn't seem to decelerate. It seems to almost maintain its speed until it gets too close and I have to intervene to stop the car by pressing the brakes. Those who have ACC Stop n Go, is it the normal behavior? Is there is a way to verify whether my KAFAS2 is functioning as expected for ACC Stop n Go, given that I am not able to activate frontal collision warning (as listed in problem 2 above)?

So hopefully after fixing the Airbag problem by running additional wires (Thanks @berndh, @dayvg), I'll be left with only FCW problem.


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

kamrankazmi said:


> On the bright side the ACC with Stop/Go is working!  For ACC Sensor Startup, I used a regular mirror. Radar seems to have been aligned well enough to only detect cars within the same lane directly in front (and not from the adjacent lanes). Tested it under 50mph in Stop n go traffic; need to test on highway at higher speeds.
> 
> One thing that I noticed, if I am approaching a red light from a distance where a car is already stopped, my car will detect the car in front from far off but doesn't seem to decelerate. It seems to almost maintain its speed until it gets too close and I have to intervene to stop the car by pressing the brakes. Those who have ACC Stop n Go, is it the normal behavior? Is there is a way to verify whether my KAFAS2 is functioning as expected for ACC Stop n Go, given that I am not able to activate frontal collision warning (as listed in problem 2 above)?
> 
> So hopefully after fixing the Airbag problem by running additional wires (Thanks @berndh, @dayvg), I'll be left with only FCW problem.


You could check the FSC status for Kafas2 in E-sys. If you have flashed the Kafas2 module, and it is running with donor VIN/FSC, then they most likely are rejected now.

I have retrofitted Kafas2 with all 3 FSC's from donor in my F30, and everytime Ista is doing SW check, it rejects the FSC's. What I do is just do an "Upgrade" FSC, with the donor FSC's(remember to change VIN to donor), and they will be accepted again.

If you have not saved the FSC's from your Kafas2, you can still do it with the "StoreFSC" action selected, and pressing "Read" (if I remember correctly). This will download the FSC's from the Kafas2. And then they can be used to do an Upgrade(NOT update!!) FSC to activate them again.

But, this way of using donor VIN FSC's in Kafas2 is not a 100% working solution, some people say it does not work for them, but it works fine for me 

/Weebyx


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

*All systems back online; ACC Stop&Go functional*

Thanks @Weebyx, the FCW is functioning normally now.  
I didn't seem to have FSC codes issue though. I did check the FSC status and all three FSCStatus were "accepted". So searching more about it online, I found this post on a F30 blog (https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=24294731&postcount=45) which hinted me that I might have missed VO coding of some module which could be a dependency (since I didn't flash/Code all modules that showed up in TAL calculation). So I went ahead and VO coded several other modules (such as JBL, CAS, FEM etc.) and that's it, FCW started to work.



dayvg said:


> Good work, don***8217;t forget to VO code acsm and ICM before clearing ISTA faults then running ICM start up including ride height. Measure from the bottom of wheel rims to the start of the wheel arch. Make sure it***8217;s a twisted pair you run, use a drill  Good luck


Thanks @dayvg, It worked like a charm! :thumbup: Just added the new twisted pair of wires, and the airbag warning was gone. Didn't need to redo the VO coding etc. and ISTA didn't complain. I am guessing since I had already (before adding airbag wires) performed VO coding of ASCM and ICM, and also sensors reset and ride height adjustment in ICM, that was sufficient (?), and all it needed was a physical link?

I am really grateful to everyone here who guided me at every step and helped me pull this off. :bow:


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

kamrankazmi said:


> Thanks @Weebyx, the FCW is functioning normally now.
> I didn't seem to have FSC codes issue though. I did check the FSC status and all three FSCStatus were "accepted". So searching more about it online, I found this post on a F30 blog (https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=24294731&postcount=45) which hinted me that I might have missed VO coding of some module which could be a dependency (since I didn't flash/Code all modules that showed up in TAL calculation). So I went ahead and VO coded several other modules (such as JBL, CAS, FEM etc.) and that's it, FCW started to work.
> 
> Thanks @dayvg, It worked like a charm! :thumbup: Just added the new twisted pair of wires, and the airbag warning was gone. Didn't need to redo the VO coding etc. and ISTA didn't complain. I am guessing since I had already (before adding airbag wires) performed VO coding of ASCM and ICM, and also sensors reset and ride height adjustment in ICM, that was sufficient (?), and all it needed was a physical link?
> ...


Great work mate! It can be tense when things aren't working but I glad you got it all going! We all learn from one another and through trial and error  What's next?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

dayvg said:


> Great work mate! It can be tense when things aren't working but I glad you got it all going! We all learn from one another and through trial and error  What's next?


Agreed!

Up Next, I am thinking of Traffic Jam Assistant (5AR) without spending the money for replacing the steering wheel. :rofl: 
Essentially something like Quidzel (https://quidzel.com/) would work, but I feel one can do it even cheaper. That requires the info about what kind of LIN packets does this Quidzel device or the BMW's control unit for touch detection transmit on the LIN bus, but so far I haven't found any documentation. Any pointers on this would be appreciated.

Nevertheless, first I need to weigh how useful it is. AFAIK, it can only work below 60mph, so not really a Lane Keeping Assist at high speeds. Any input/thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

kamrankazmi said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Up Next, I am thinking of Traffic Jam Assistant (5AR) without spending the money for replacing the steering wheel. :rofl:
> 
> ...


So, a friend of mine bought the quidzel chip and couldn't get it working. He was sent a second to try in case the first was faulty, he subsequently sent it to me and I tried in my F10 with still no joy. I have put it down to the F15 and i3 both having BDC rather than just ZGW. On the F10 the SZL communicates to the steering wheel modules over LINBUS then sends signals to ZGW over FLEXRAY, the F15 sends the signals straight from SZL to BDC/FEM over LINBUS. I somehow think that it's the signal/flexray that stops it from working.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

That's interesting! This could very well be the cause Quidzel chip isn't working on F10, as there could be differences in packet format/ID and LIN slave IDs etc. 

Although a bit dirty process, but here's how I think this problem could be approached for F10: log/record LIN packets in an F10 which already has TJA, and note down the packet transmission frequency (as I'm guessing touch detection would be reported periodically), and various types of packets exchanged between Touch Detection module and SZL. Once that info is available, a cheap microcontroller can be programmed to generate those packets to SZL.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

kamrankazmi said:


> That's interesting! This could very well be the cause Quidzel chip isn't working on F10, as there could be differences in packet format/ID and LIN slave IDs etc.
> 
> Although a bit dirty process, but here's how I think this problem could be approached for F10: log/record LIN packets in an F10 which already has TJA, and note down the packet transmission frequency (as I'm guessing touch detection would be reported periodically), and various types of packets exchanged between Touch Detection module and SZL. Once that info is available, a cheap microcontroller can be programmed to generate those packets to SZL.


You're a smarter man than me if you can achieve that! Happy to help if I can though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

I appreciate the kind words, but I am also learning a lot from you guys! 

I'll give more thoughts to it. BTW, the Quidzel chip might also be a good start to log LIN packets.

Another much simpler approach I thought: Use the original BMW Touch detection module (about $90 for brand new), just connect an appropriate valued RC (Resistance-Capacitance) network (cheap components) between the SIGNAL+ and SIGNAL- wires that connect to the steering wheel. The idea is to use such capacitance value that emulates the steering wheel touch. Figuring out the RC values requires some playing around and trial & error with the touch detection module.


----------



## marvel.marv (Apr 26, 2016)

kamrankazmi said:


> Another much simpler approach I thought: Use the original BMW Touch detection module (about $90 for brand new), just connect an appropriate valued RC (Resistance-Capacitance) network (cheap components) between the SIGNAL+ and SIGNAL- wires that connect to the steering wheel. The idea is to use such capacitance value that emulates the steering wheel touch. Figuring out the RC values requires some playing around and trial & error with the touch detection module.


I'm interested on doing the TJA the same way you described above, later (after retrofitting the LCW and ACC) down the road. I was even thinking simpler - there is a calibration procedure in Rheingold for the touch detection. Perhaps it'd accept closed circuit as "hands-on" after doing that?


----------



## fierarug (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi everyone, I am new to BMW***8217;s and to this forum, I recently bought an F15 40d X drive with park assist, I was looking into if retrofitting ACC would be possible and how much it would cost.
Does anyone here from the forum done this on an F15?


----------



## marvel.marv (Apr 26, 2016)

fierarug said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to BMW's and to this forum, I recently bought an F15 40d X drive with park assist, I was looking into if retrofitting ACC would be possible and how much it would cost.
> Does anyone here from the forum done this on an F15?


You can find all of the knowledge you seek already on the internet. Please make some effort and seek it yourself. Good luck!


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

marvel.marv said:


> I'm interested on doing the TJA the same way you described above, later (after retrofitting the LCW and ACC) down the road. I was even thinking simpler - there is a calibration procedure in Rheingold for the touch detection. Perhaps it'd accept closed circuit as "hands-on" after doing that?


That's an interesting point. If the closed circuit doesn't short-circuit the module (which is quite likely), maybe worth a try. However, I'd think that an altogether closed circuit might be out of hands of the calibration procedure because of the possibility of short circuit happening before the calibration is even started.


----------



## fierarug (Jul 14, 2019)

Marvel.marv it sounds like you have already done the retrofitting of the ACC, which version of psdzdata did you use for the vo coding? Did you update all the modules in the car to the latest version or only the ones needed for the ACC? Or did you use the same version of psdzdata for the coding what you already have I your car?
I was looking for personal experiences re how did it go with the retrofitting of the ACC. 
Thanks.


----------



## marvel.marv (Apr 26, 2016)

fierarug said:


> Marvel.marv it sounds like you have already done the retrofitting of the ACC, which version of psdzdata did you use for the vo coding? Did you update all the modules in the car to the latest version or only the ones needed for the ACC? Or did you use the same version of psdzdata for the coding what you already have I your car?
> I was looking for personal experiences re how did it go with the retrofitting of the ACC.
> Thanks.


I did not do this particular retrofit yet. Sorry to disappoint  I am no guru, there are people here with a lot of experience though, hope they'll chime in.

Currently I'm updating the modules in my car on a one-by-one basis. The I-level of the PSZData I have is around 19-3.

I think you really need to update only the modules which are indicated as dependent on one another. You can check those out in ESYS.


----------



## nannou9 (Oct 2, 2019)

kamrankazmi Any chance to share some light how did you attach the sensor to the bumper?
There is no screws at all as I can see. Any advice on that?


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Acc sensor is not attached to the bumper, but to the frame behind the bumper. There are holes already if you have an M bumper. 

You need a bracket that is dependent on the bumper you have. For M there is another frame. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## linzo1 (Dec 25, 2019)

I would like to add Acc system to my F30 LCI. Can I use ICM version for "Acc and adaptive suspension" if my car does not have adaptive suspension?


----------



## nannou9 (Oct 2, 2019)

linzo1 said:


> I would like to add Acc system to my F30 LCI. Can I use ICM version for "Acc and adaptive suspension" if my car does not have adaptive suspension?


I haven***8217;t been playing personally with such icm. I have purchased v5.4 as it should be. 
If there is special version of icm, you would need to flash it with vo of adaptive suspension as otherwise you might get hw difference and even damage (not permanently) icm by attempting to flash wrong software as I did once. 
The question which you should answer yourself then, is even if this works, would you be happy having permanent faults regarding missing adaptive suspension?
Also it is not easy to change icm as you need to remove console, so if this will not work you would waste a lot of time by doing it twice.
I would personally suggest waiting for the right version or spend few more £.


----------



## linzo1 (Dec 25, 2019)

I was asking if is it possible to turn off adaptive suspension during coding Acc to the car. If this option works there should not be any faults. 

I understand I cannot use ICM without support of adaptive suspension if the car have that suspension. But another way, thinking logically, it should work I think..

According to the realOEM that ICM fits my car.


----------



## marvel.marv (Apr 26, 2016)

You should be good to go then. Often the system lists the same part number under different option combinations. Just compare the number, it should match.


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

nannou9 said:


> kamrankazmi Any chance to share some light how did you attach the sensor to the bumper?
> There is no screws at all as I can see. Any advice on that?


My apologies buddy, I missed this post (I haven't been active lately, and for some reason I didn't get an email notification which I usually get). But I remember we spoke over PM about this, hope you got the ACC working by now.


----------



## marvel.marv (Apr 26, 2016)

So I got a little further with the traffic jam assistant investigation and got myself a steering wheel from a G11 7 series. Was able to hack it up and get out the sensor and taped it to the outside of my wheel for testing.










And what do you know, I managed to get the assistant to work!










Now, the next step is to figure out the capacitance and resistance of the sensor to emulate iot with a few simple electronic components.

Excited!


----------



## Nickco43 (Nov 3, 2020)

kamrankazmi said:


> Can you swap the motor from your existing DXC pump or the F07 pump to the F10 ACC DXC? I believe I've seen such repair videos on YouTube.
> If the motor itself is bad, this should fix it.
> 
> An example here:


I got everything working with the F01 pump. All it needed was a flash!


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

I finished ACC stop and go on my Mini F54.


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

maaii said:


> I finished ACC stop and go on my Mini F54.
> 
> View attachment 1017125
> 
> ...


Nice job! That instrument cluster looks amazing...! Please share if you found anything new or needed to do something different for this retrofit on a Mini.

I'm going to take on this retrofit the second time, this time on a friend's F10


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

ICM v6.4 working to ACC retrofit?


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

Rieger said:


> ICM v6.4 working to ACC retrofit?


I would guess so. But to confirm, please post the ICM part number that you're looking at, or check it on RealOEM.com


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

6864930

Tks


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Rieger said:


> ICM v6.4 working to ACC retrofit?


What's important is your current vehicle and what options you have. ICM 6.4 may be for vehicles with integral steering. Check RealOEM/bimmercat and search based on your car and options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

In bimmercat only have 2VH...
No working right?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Do you have 2VH? If you do this part will support ACC AND 2VH. 

You MUST have 2VH to use this part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

I not have 2VH.. I buy this ICM...
I Like retrofit ACC + TJA.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

This part IS NOT compatible with your car mate. Using Bimmercat is not difficult, select the options relevant to your car and it filters the compatible parts. 

You can not use this part on your vehicle as you DON’T have 2VH. 

It would be useful for you to post what car you have, or at least your VIN. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

In my vin not appers optinon 5AR (TJA)


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Option 5AR is a completely different option which is additional to ACC, what relevance does it have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

I want to retrofit ACC and TJA. When buying, I buy that for both. Or do all ICMs who do ACC do TJA?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Rieger said:


> I want to retrofit ACC and TJA. When buying, I buy that for both. Or do all ICMs who do ACC do TJA?


Yes mate, they do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

TJA need FRM LCI 106D ??


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Rieger said:


> TJA need FRM LCI 106D ??


Where are you getting this information mate? Or are you just making it up? TJA just needs 5AT hardware plus a compatible steering wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

dayvg said:


> Where are you getting this information mate? Or are you just making it up? TJA just needs 5AT hardware plus a compatible steering wheel.


I am asking. Because my car is 11/2011 and trying for FRM 106D gives me errors and I prefer not to use it.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I’m not sure it’s possible with pre LCI hardware so I can’t help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

Rieger said:


> I am asking. Because my car is 11/2011 and trying for FRM 106D gives me errors and I prefer not to use it.


As DagvG said, you also need to complete the 5AT function for your vehicle first, as the 5AR function needs to have the 5AT function working in your vehicle.
You can refer to everything I do and 5AT success for my car. But it is F10 LCI, so I also doubt you need to replace multiple ECUs in order to become LCI.
It is in Vietnamese with English attached translated by Google translation.
Retrofit 5AT for F10 LCI 2016.pdf


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

Those who have successfully retrofit ACC on F10s, did you have to change VIN on FRR module (outside of VO coding). My car came with ACC but its Pre-LCI. I'm trying a used but newer radar from an F01 and have connected it and VO coded it but every time I start driving I get the error that collision warning is not active. Also, this logs some strange errors in

ISTA: Message (chassis number, ID:275.7.8) receiver ACC, Transmittter CAS/ICM/FRM.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

addy24 said:


> Those who have successfully retrofit ACC on F10s, did you have to change VIN on FRR module (outside of VO coding). My car came with ACC but its Pre-LCI. I'm trying a used but newer radar from an F01 and have connected it and VO coded it but every time I start driving I get the error that collision warning is not active. Also, this logs some strange errors in
> 
> ISTA: Message (chassis number, ID:275.7.8) receiver ACC, Transmittter CAS/ICM/FRM.


Writing the VIN is not necessary but is always nice to finish the retrofit. Sounds like you have not got the FSC for collision detection in your KAFAS2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

dayvg said:


> Writing the VIN is not necessary but is always nice to finish the retrofit. Sounds like you have not got the FSC for collision detection in your KAFAS2.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick response 

I am very certain I do have all correct FSCs. I have 3 FSCs active in Kafas SLI, FCW and PCW (7E, BE and BF). (All from a 2016 650i that had ACC and KAFAS2). Also, I've had ACC pre-LCI working with the same exact HW (Same KAFAS2, Same ICM5.4 with SCAN connected to all three modules (ACC-ICM-KAFAS2). All I've switched is the newer FRR from an 2014 F02.

Also, I can clear the codes now, and then as soon as the car starts, I get this code thrown :
Message(chassis number, ID: 275.7.8), receiver ACC, Transmitter CAS/ICM/FEM

To me this error seems like VIN mismatch...no?


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

If you VO code your ecu, esys will write you VIN into ecu.
you can use "read CPS" to check it


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

maaii said:


> If you VO code your ecu, esys will write you VIN into ecu.
> you can use "read CPS" to check it


That's incorrect mate. VO coding will write the short VIN (CPS). To write the long VIN correctly you can use FSC extended for some ECUs, tool32 for others, but in some cases you must flash the ECU to write the long 17 VIN.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

addy24 said:


> Thanks for the quick response
> 
> I am very certain I do have all correct FSCs. I have 3 FSCs active in Kafas SLI, FCW and PCW (7E, BE and BF). (All from a 2016 650i that had ACC and KAFAS2). Also, I've had ACC pre-LCI working with the same exact HW (Same KAFAS2, Same ICM5.4 with SCAN connected to all three modules (ACC-ICM-KAFAS2). All I've switched is the newer FRR from an 2014 F02.
> 
> ...


*I have successfully retrofitted 5AT to the F10 LCI (I just VO Code 5AT with my car FA).*
*- FRR still works with long VIN different from my vehicle's VIN, 5AT still works well and Ista + doesn't report any errors.
Then to match my VIN FRR like my vehicle VIN I have Flash FRR. I was also lucky that after Flash FRR did not force me to recalibrate the FRR.
It is also possible that the FA you have the old date, so Vehicle it does not notice the newer FRR, but that is just my own thoughts.*
*I also see in Newtis there are different drawing boards.*


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

I've tried using FA date of 7/16 and coding. But same error. BTW, Read CPS gives me my car short vin. ReadIdentifierbyvin in FSC extended gives me donor VIN. I just think the chassis error is because its checking VIN. I'll try to flash it then but so far all my TAL calculations come up without FRR. Will have to try Manually i guess (xml editing). Any other tips?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

addy24 said:


> I've tried using FA date of 7/16 and coding. But same error. BTW, Read CPS gives me my car short vin. ReadIdentifierbyvin in FSC extended gives me donor VIN. I just think the chassis error is because its checking VIN. I'll try to flash it then but so far all my TAL calculations come up without FRR. Will have to try Manually i guess (xml editing). Any other tips?


Have you checked the status of the FSC in KAFAS2? Collision detection is dependent on an accepted FSC for this. It will not be due to the VIN.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

dayvg said:


> Have you checked the status of the FSC in KAFAS2? Collision detection is dependent on an accepted FSC for this. It will not be due to the VIN.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry if i was not clear earlier, let me re state the steps taken thus far:
-Car from factory comes with ACC but is preLCI and 05/11 build so older ICM , KAFAS1 and older FRR from factory
-I retrofitted a used 5.4 ICM to car along with NBT and a used KAFAS2 (w/new windshield) and have also received and uploaded FSCs from a 2016 650i donor car (Donor of TCB that came with ACC and SLI etc)
-While updating ICM, i also added branched the SCAN wires to KAFAS2 so now SCAN goes to ICM, KAFAS2 and FRR.
-ACC/SLI/FCW/PD had been working just fine after above changes and coding (w/ factory FRR)
-Now in order to retrofit TJA, i tried simply coding modules but got the lane 1,2,3 detection error that another user here also had seen and the feedback was newer/LCI FRR is needed (this makes perfect sense since my car came with the basic ARS3-A radar where as LCI cars have the newer ARS3-B radar)
-So i bought a used LCI FRR (ARS3-B) and the lane error went away completely. But I'm stuck with the errors i posted.

One other thing i would ask you guys to please check for me is in your ICM CAFD, what does this parameter say: C_FAHRFUNKTION = ??

If i VO code my car with LCI FA it changes this to ACC_premium and when i press the ACC button on steering wheel, it shows up as the non ACC cruise but without markers etc). 
If i manually change this parameter to ACC_SNG, pressing the button generates the correct symbol on cluster and i can move the speed higher or lower (Or at least was able to with older FRR...newer FRR just gives me the errors shared earlier)


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

Here is my KAFAS2 FSC status with donor vin (Full FSC repair kit installed from donor car to both NBT and KAFAS2)

KAFAS2[DiagAddress=93(0x5D)]
WBA6D4C54GD977350
RootCertStatus not available
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 126(0x7E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 190(0xBE)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 191(0xBF)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

[QUOTE = "addy24, post: 13480386, member: 24062"]
Here is my KAFAS2 FSC status with donor vin (Full FSC repair kit installed from donor car to both NBT and KAFAS2)

I forgot to tell you this: I update all ECUs to the same software level before I retrofit ACC.
The long VIN number FRR and Kafas2 when checking the FSC status is different from the vehicle VIN number will not matter, the important thing is that the FSC must be accepted.

""One other thing i would ask you guys to please check for me is in your ICM CAFD, what does this parameter say: C_FAHRFUNKTION = ?? ""
This is my ICM V5.4 LCI (Istep 20-03-540)
C_Fahrfunktion= acc_premium = 04

Comment = yw130221: anpassen
yw121002: Neupaketierung STA und ACC
yw120803: F25 ACC aktiv
yw120309: Kodierdaten aus dem FAS3-CAF für die FAS4 übernehmen
re111220: in CAF2.4.1 temporaer ausschalten (Mail Otto)
re111128: Typinh, 544 bei F8x (betrifft DCC)
re110920: Vereinfachung bei F07,RR4 (LOP692), FA's jetzt ok
re110502: 5DF bei F0x abschalten (ausser F07,RR4)
re110412: 5AT auch bei F10: Stuerung 5DF/5AT erfolgt durch Bestellbarkeit->FA-Eintrag
re110405: Logik vereinfacht, nur noch 5DF und 5AT
re110404: Sperrung ACC SnG wieder entfernen (Tel. Romainczyk)
re110324: LOP651: acc_sng nur bei F07,RR4 (von 1207) bis 1307
re110218: ALLE F01 haben DCC (Telefonat mit Romaincyzk), ACC SnG temporaer gesperrt (via Baustand 'false')
re110216: F01 1207-310 kein ACC (workaround DCC, nur Baustand 1207)
re101031: 5DF-->ACC_sng bei F3x jetzt aktiv
re101027: 2VH bei F10 raus (Sonderstand entfernen)
re100913: 5DF (ACC_SnG) Bei F3x noch nicht freigegeben, 544 schon
re100720: 541 weg bei F10,F01
re100714: F30 SnG, F10 ACC30+
re100510: DCC ein bei F20/F30
re100302: DCC wieder eingeschaltet
re100226: Sonderstand 2.2.2 DCC ausgeschaltet bei F25,F01,F10
re091113: DCC wieder eingeschaltet
re090908: im F10 DCC (temporaer!) abschalten. War (!541 && !5DF)

OPTIONS
keine_funktion = 00
dcc = 01
acc_30plus = 02
acc_sng = 03
acc_premium = 04[/QUOTE]

The push button on the steering wheel, and the driver assistance push button panel could also be different.


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

If possible, could you share your TAL file or your current SVT so i can try to flash the same BTLD and SWFL for both the ICM and FRR. Right now when I try to reflash with the same SWFL esys says it cannot find the SWE to and cannot start TAL execution. Since the FRR came from an F02 car, where as what I have is an F10, I`d like to flash F10 SWFL.

Another thing is when i tried last time to FLASH my 5.4 ICM, it only flashed BTLD and quit saying Ethernet error. I had to reflash old version back to get it to work Again. My ICM came from an M5 So I don’t have the C_Staurkennung parameter in my CAFD which is a TJA problem that i can try to fix after.

As stated, it’s weird that everything was working just fine with this ICM and KAFAS2 with the original FRR module. But now I am fairly convinced that the ICM also needs to be flashed.

As far as buttons are concerned, i have the Pre LCI switch panel but on my steering wheel I’ve already installed 9276224 switch (Sport ACC+STA).


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

addy24 said:


> If possible, could you share your TAL file or your current SVT so i can try to flash the same BTLD and SWFL for both the ICM and FRR. Right now when I try to reflash with the same SWFL esys says it cannot find the SWE to and cannot start TAL execution. Since the FRR came from an F02 car, where as what I have is an F10, I`d like to flash F10 SWFL.
> 
> Another thing is when i tried last time to FLASH my 5.4 ICM, it only flashed BTLD and quit saying Ethernet error. I had to reflash old version back to get it to work Again. My ICM came from an M5 So I don't have the C_Staurkennung parameter in my CAFD which is a TJA problem that i can try to fix after.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

I was finally able to flash the FRR sensor so now it has my VIN. Now the error actually says Active Cruise Control fault, Maintain distance, go to shop.... But im also having the same issue. As in if I select C_Fahrfunktion = ACC_Premium, the Cluster shows it as regular Cruise control and even errors out. With C-Fahrfunktion = ACC_sng i can atleast get the button to show the right screen/leds. 
Next up is ICM flash but it gets stuck after BTLD flash, and complains its still looking for older BTLD so quits without flashing the SWFLs. Image below of ICM module, and error I see. I'm trying to update ICM after selecting HW-ID from actual, but picture shows actual HWEL differences :


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Your FA settings are incorrect for the ICM. You need to generate a TAL that at least gives you a black HWEL. Based on date and type code I would say. You at least want the BTLD to be of the same type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

I’m also beginning to think I need a newer ICM then. The BTLD stays at 10c3 all the way up to 7/13 and that’s when it changes to 1e75. That to me says that the HW changed for LCI models even though the ICM still says it’s a 5.4 version. So I’m getting an ICM from a 2019 F06 that is also 5.4 and I’m going to hope that fixes up all of this. I’m not sure what else would be preventing me from fully being able to use the acc_premium config.


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

addy24 said:


> I'm also beginning to think I need a newer ICM then. The BTLD stays at 10c3 all the way up to 7/13 and that's when it changes to 1e75. That to me says that the HW changed for LCI models even though the ICM still says it's a 5.4 version. So I'm getting an ICM from a 2019 F06 that is also 5.4 and I'm going to hope that fixes up all of this. I'm not sure what else would be preventing me from fully being able to use the acc_premium config.


I wait for your report to be successful.


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks much for all you help!! I will def update this thread once i get the new ICM and spend the time to disassemble my center console. I also have an ICM from a F06 but its a 4.4 I was thinking of trying that too but all i read is that for ACC 5.4 is needed but no details on what’s missing on the 4.4. I might even drop that in to check..will update here soon


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

Good news!! The new ICM arrived and I had it installed. Coded to my car and did ICM initialization and ride height adjustment. Deleted all the errors and ... EVERYTHING WORKS!! Did not need ACC calibration. No flashing needed really (except i flashed the FRR just to have my VIN in there). Cruise Control works with parameter c_Fahrfunktion = acc_premium. I even activated TJA on DKOMBI and ICM and on a very short drive that i just did without any highways, it said TJA only works on freeways. Next step is to test all functions on the highway. I am skeptical though as my EPS still is the stock one that came with the car (5/11) build and when i tried to update it or even VO code with later FA data, it gives Ethernet error. 

Just to recap, for Pre-LCI F10 with ACC, I needed to swap both FRR and ICM to be from LCI car. My DSC is still the first gen but so far its working just fine. I have a newer DSC sitting in the garage but since the connectors are different, I’m hesitant to replace mine if all functions work as intended with it as is.


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

addy24 said:


> Good news!! The new ICM arrived and I had it installed. Coded to my car and did ICM initialization and ride height adjustment. Deleted all the errors and ... EVERYTHING WORKS!! Did not need ACC calibration. No flashing needed really (except i flashed the FRR just to have my VIN in there). Cruise Control works with parameter c_Fahrfunktion = acc_premium. I even activated TJA on DKOMBI and ICM and on a very short drive that i just did without any highways, it said TJA only works on freeways. Next step is to test all functions on the highway. I am skeptical though as my EPS still is the stock one that came with the car (5/11) build and when i tried to update it or even VO code with later FA data, it gives Ethernet error.
> 
> Just to recap, for Pre-LCI F10 with ACC, I needed to swap both FRR and ICM to be from LCI car. My DSC is still the first gen but so far its working just fine. I have a newer DSC sitting in the garage but since the connectors are different, I'm hesitant to replace mine if all functions work as intended with it as is.


You do very well ?????
TJA works for highways only.
I solve problem that works for all street types( works perfectly). C_STA_Einschraenkung I change: keine Einschränkung =00
ICM >>> 3000 Daten >>>> C_STA_Einschraenkung
OPTIONS
keine Einschraenkung = 00
Autobahn = 01
Autobahnen und Landstrassen_mit_baulicher_Trennung = 02
Autobahn und Landstrassen = 03


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

So TJA doesn’t work. It does say to use only under 37mph but then errors out. However it does not record any errors in ISTA which is strange. But ACC is working just fine so for the purpose of this thread, I would consider this to be a success. Onwards


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

Do you have the capacitive touch-enabled steering wheel & corresponding Touch detection module, or any other HOD emulator module installed for TJA?


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

I've bypassed it using the ebay HOD emulator module installed as instructed and ive updated SZL to reflect that via coding. If it was not installed, I would get the HOD module error in ISTA+ but as of now, 0 errors for HOD or TJA are getting stored. Wondering if there is a way to upgrade/flash my EPS short of having to buy a newer/used one. My car came with PMA and that part works fine as is (Although ive been meaning to get Gen 2 setup and finding the right modules is a pain. I found a PMA from mid 2013 but even that refuses to be flashed, starts giving me ethernet error as i try to flash it. Coding it works just fine)


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

Realized in all of my hap hazard coding, I had somehow coded my 6WB to be without TJA, so that is why I was getting the error. After coding Kombi, I see the symbol for TJA show up. However, thus far I have not been in a situation where the car actually takes over (Not seen the steering wheel symbol appear) but then again, I have not been on a highway at only 37mph yet.. Let's see if that works or I still need a new EPS and DSC2..


----------



## kumaichi (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi all, starting to gather parts for the ACC retrofit, the pumps seem to be hard to come by, I found this one but the part number has me a little confused, any thoughts? Would it work with my 2016 535i xDrive? Thanks!


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

kumaichi said:


> Would it work with my 2016 535i xDrive? Thanks!


My guess is it's this part: 34516876912


RealOEM.com - Part Search



The RealOEM part numbers for the DSC are usually off by 1 digit than what's listed on the sticker of the actual part. That's why I think the link above shows the reference part number of your DSC, which should definitely fit your car if it's production date is before July 1, 2016, and may still fit if it's later date than that since this part does not have an end date listed. Goodluck.


----------



## kumaichi (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks kamrankazmi, I thought that as well but if I look that part number up on a bmw site, it says the part is NOT for ACC, which the label clearly indicates it's for ACC, that's why I find it so strange:

BMW Part Description


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

Hmm the description on bmw site does sound confusing. However I would trust the RealOEM site (for 34516876912) but maybe give them a call to confirm. Also the "ACC" label in the picture you posted says it all. 

I would say more importantly, we need a confirmation from someone here that 34-51-6-876-912 is actually the part you posted in the picture, although I think that's very likely the case.


----------



## kumaichi (Jan 12, 2020)

Agreed, this pump is in Latvia so I'm trying to make sure it will work prior to purchasing it and having it shipped over to the U.S. These things aren't cheap for sure . Thanks for taking a look at it. My car has a mfg date of 04/22/2016.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

kumaichi said:


> Agreed, this pump is in Latvia so I'm trying to make sure it will work prior to purchasing it and having it shipped over to the U.S. These things aren't cheap for sure . Thanks for taking a look at it. My car has a mfg date of 04/22/2016.


I have a thread/guide on here to help you identify the correct DSC pump. Look for my LCI PARK ASSIST GUIDE. It explains exactly how the DSC part number differs to what is listed in the ETK. Short version is the pump part number is one number different to the ETK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

kumaichi said:


> Agreed, this pump is in Latvia so I'm trying to make sure it will work prior to purchasing it and having it shipped over to the U.S. These things aren't cheap for sure . Thanks for taking a look at it. My car has a mfg date of 04/22/2016.


What I have learned, during all my retrofits, is that the partnumber can be difficult to work with. From the factory, parts can be fitted, which is "dummed down" parts, for cost saving, and these partnumbers cannot be found in realoem and other places(except for BMW plant system). The partnumbers on realoem, is always the "full" version of a specific part, never a cost saving part fitted during production.

What I have done(since I learned it the hard way from my icam retrofit), is to do a TAL calculation in E-sys, with the new FA I would like to retrofit, and then find a used part that has the correct HWEL/HWAP numbers, and just ignored the partnumber all together. i have done many retrofits this way, and my car is 100% OEM safe, and can be upgraded at any point at an official dealer's ISTA.

So, do a TAL calc, see what HWAP/HWEL is required for you car, and find a part on an auction site, with that specific numbers, then you are sure that part will fit your car. you can start by searching for the correct partnumber from realoem, and then look down the list and look at the HWEL numbers of the images of different parts.

/Weebyx


----------



## kumaichi (Jan 12, 2020)

I weebyx, I have run the TAL calculation, dayvg instructed me how to do that in another thread. The HWEL number I get for the DSC is, HWEL_00000D80_002_003_010, do you by any chance know where that can be found on the pump so I can reach out to them to verify? Thanks!


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

kumaichi said:


> I weebyx, I have run the TAL calculation, dayvg instructed me how to do that in another thread. The HWEL number I get for the DSC is, HWEL_00000D80_002_003_010, do you by any chance know where that can be found on the pump so I can reach out to them to verify? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1020611


Im sorry, I dont know, and I cant find any good examples om the net where you can see, it. BMW has also on some parts decided not to write the values, but you can ask the seller, if he would look at it, normally it is on the plastic parts somewhere.

/Weebyx


----------



## kumaichi (Jan 12, 2020)

I will have the seller look all over it and send me any/all numbers he has on the pump. Thank you for your suggestion, this is stressful, LOL.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

As long as you compare the RealOEM number with the part you are buying and it only differs by one number you will be ok. It’s the method I used and it perfectly ok. 









F10 LCI Park Assist Advice and Parts Guide


So I have finally finished my 5DP Park Assist retrofit 2 gen on my 2015 530D MSPORT. I thought it would be as simple as fitting the sensors and PMA module, coding and voila!! Sadly not the case! I thought I'd share my experience in the hope that it helps others in the future. There are some...




www.bimmerfest.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eliasss (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi guys, I've been reading lots on this thread but not sure I am getting anywhere.

The car is a 2010 BMW 740D F01. Kind of fully optioned. Stop and go, dynamic stuff i dont know what it is for. Even night vision but that seeems to have been disabled since button is gone inside the car but VIN decoder says should have.

I have mainly two error codes now regarding this:

*480009 ICM, S-CAN: Communication error*

and

*S 0055 No communication with Active Cruise Control*

I also have the occasional Error, Chassis and Parking:



















Now, there are the Short range radar:











and the long range radar:




















=======================================================
*NOW:*

Communication error ICM, S-CAN. My car has stop and go so I went and bought a used ICM on Ebay:

*BMW F07 F01 F02 ICM Unit Dynamic Driveing Control Module Unit 6796504*
BMW F07 F01 F02 ICM Unit Dynamic Driveing Control Module Unit 6796504 | eBay

The repair shop said something that communicaton was not possible and could not recode and deactive active cruise control so I can at least get active cruise control. He said to do that something has to be changed because communication currently was not possible, a requirement he said was necessary in order to recode the ECU so I can at least have normal cruise control.

Now, I am thinking maybe I could get the adaptive cruise control working after all. Is this true?

Would *changing the ICM* solve anything here? Now, I might be regretting buying it, since the ICM might not need changing. I might have misunderstood him what he meant by communication error. Maybe he meant the radar itself was faulty. Which one? There are two. 

How do I know if it is the long range radar or the short range one to change? I can not buy all of them. Could the "new" ICM solve anything? Or did I make a mistake here?

Also, if you could shed some light on the other potential errors like chassis and parking sensor, it would be great.

The parking error occurs mostly in winter time, and seems to occur when it is cold. 

Thank you!

I am not very good with cars but trying to learn. BMW seems to be a hell to figure out and errors plenty.


----------



## kumaichi (Jan 12, 2020)

I installed my DSC and it looks like the DSC I found is going to work for the ACC Retrofit, well, it looks like nothing needs to change when I added 5AT to the FA and did the calculation, which is promising. 










I did run into a strange behavior. I bleed the brakes using ISTA+ and that all went fine. I then reset the brake pads on the front/rear. After the reset, it says service is due in 3100 miles. That seems kind of random. I just put new rotors/pads on last year so I would suspect I have more than 3100 miles left. Maybe I should try and reset via ISTA+, don't know if that would make a difference.

I received my wire the other day so onto the FRR and ICM, not looking forward to taking the center console out.


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

kumaichi said:


> I then reset the brake pads on the front/rear. After the reset, it says service is due in 3100 miles. That seems kind of random. I just put new rotors/pads on last year so I would suspect I have more than 3100 miles left. Maybe I should try and reset via ISTA+, don't know if that would make a difference.


My understanding is it's the ICM that records the brake pad service history, so replacing just the DSC shouldn't have affected your next "service due" mileage. Maybe your brake pad wear sensor just had a glitch? 

On a related note, my car has this 3100 miles message for over a year now. My local mechanic says it has been observed on these cars, and this 3100 miles might stay that way for a while. 
With all said, you'll need to reset this data anyway when you install new ICM. So you can defer this till then, nothing to be concerned about.
Goodluck!


----------



## kumaichi (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks kamrankazmi! I guess I wasn't paying much attention after I replaced the pads/rotors last year. Onto the next phase of this retrofit then .


----------



## kumaichi (Jan 12, 2020)

Could really use some help with the ICM portion of the retrofit. I installed the v5.4 ICM I found and ran a twisted pair of wires from the ICM and ASCM module per the wiring diagram as well as the documentation Dayvg put together but just to make sure:

ICM Pin 19 (Blue) to ASCM Pin 27
ICM Pin 20 (White) to ASCM Pin 28

I also connected the twisted pair for the CAN-H/L for the radar sensor but I don't have the radar sensor installed yet.

I then tried to program the ICM. I tried two methods.

Method 1:
I changed the VO to 5AT and wrote it to the car. Then went through the Comfort->Tal Processing reading the SVT via the HWD Id and calculated the TAL. I started the TAL process and it failed with the following log:

Log file is attached.

Method 2:
I tried to inject the CAFD via the coding window. When I read in the SVT, I noticed the ICM had a strange icon next to it in the list and when I hover over it, it says, "SVT invalid: programming depencencies check failed (02, 01). [C242}"

I then started ISTA-P and the ICM is blue.

Did I somehow nuke the ICM? Is there a way to fix this, it's honestly freaking me out a little bit .

I put the original v3.4 ICM back in the car to see if I royally screwed the car up and it's yellow in ISTA-P along with the ZGW and a handful of other modules.

Any ideas/assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello everyone

I have an F11 from 11-2011.
I already have kafas2 retrofit.
now I've set up ICM 5.4, DSC ACC and ACC radar. But I have some doubts because I think I bought the ACC sensor badly.
when i calculate Such with the i-step 11-09-504 original from my van it gives me a different Hwel on the FRR. If you calculate with i-step 13-07-500 there is no Hwel exchange. As I don't have a tag on the radar I think I can conclude that the radar is LCI.
Can someone help me see if part 6799136 fits Pre LCI? I think so.

Regarding the coding for those who have Kafas2 retrofit and also want to have Fcw together with ACC that I should code? 5DF in all modules? or FDL?


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm planning to add the ACC to my F10 535ix (build date Nov. 2012). Is there an easy way to check whether it has a newer ABS DSC pump or an older one? Catalog says a newer version of ABS DSC pump was used since March 2012 and I know the connectors between the two are different.Thank you!


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

kniaugaudiskis said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning to add the ACC to my F10 535ix (build date Nov. 2012). Is there an easy way to check whether it has a newer ABS DSC pump or an older one? Catalog says a newer version of ABS DSC pump was used since March 2012 and I know the connectors between the two are different.Thank you!


If by "newer" you mean a DSC that supports ACC, almost always the answer is going to be "No". If you car didn't come with ACC from factory, it is almost always the case that the factory DSC does not support ACC even if is later or "better" part version. You will need to replace the DSC with one that supports ACC.


----------



## Napas (Mar 12, 2016)

Atervardanyan said:


> OK, verified with E-SYS.
> LCI F10 cars which come with Driver Assistance Plus (5AS) already have DSC Premium and ICM high installed. They also have the dash button as well.
> So upgrading to Driver Assistance Plus with Stop and Go (5AT) only requires the new ACC radar sensor, and steering wheel buttons, + coding + ACC sensor calibration at dealer.
> 
> Seems ACC needs to be connected to L-CAN bus. Can you please give me some insights how to correctly and tap into car wires and where is the best place for it under the hood?


Sorry to confirm even if a lot time has passed. 
*Are you sure? *

Because the part numbers seem to be different
I do have 5AS but the description is only Driving Assistant, without the Plus.


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

Napas said:


> Sorry to confirm even if a lot time has passed.
> *Are you sure? *
> 
> Because the part numbers seem to be different
> I do have 5AS but the description is only Driving Assistant, without the Plus.


Going from 5AS to 5AT does require ICM and DSC replacement. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.  Many people on this thread, including me, have done this retrofit and this has always been true. BMW isn't going to put anything in your car for which you didn't pay (factory option not ordered), therefore ICM High and DSC-ACC are not present on 5AS cars and needed for the 5AT retrofit. I know as optimistic car lovers, we like to think and hope that our existing hardware would be sufficient but unfortunately that's not the case for this project. 

Of course, additional parts needed would be the radar, it's bracket, wiring harness, steering wheel switches etc.


----------



## Horsty (Apr 26, 2020)

5DF ads FCW and ACC to the car so if you want to retrofit acc you have to have the button for FCW on the left of your dash?! 
Im asking because i dont have the right dash to fit the FCW button. is there a way to code it without the button set. e.g. always on or always off?!


----------

